# MAC RAVES -  Great MA/Counter/Online Experiences



## devilzwind (May 18, 2005)

i e-mailed MAC with a complaint about my blot powder, because it shattered with regular storage, and i was able to exchange it at my local store right away for a brand new one! MAC CS is great!


----------



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

wow good for you!! congratz!


----------



## user2 (May 19, 2005)

my blot powder shattered as well but I used just 50% of it....


----------



## Janice (May 20, 2005)

That's funny, mine shattered last week. ^_^


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Awesome MAC counters*

Okay so I've seen the thread about bad MAC experiences and I can certainly relate b/c I dislike my counter as well. 

However I think it would be great to highlight counters/MA's in your area that give great service. I know I would change my counter if it meant having a great experience and it would be great to reward these counters with more business.

So list where you live and the counter/MA and hopefully we can turn some negatives into some positives.

TIA!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 10, 2006)

I LOVE my MAC counter. I know a few girls there and they are all SO nice and helpful. I think ive only been there ONCE where I didnt have a very very good mac experience. My MAC counter is in MACYS at the Pembroke Lakes Mall. Woohoo


----------



## shygirl (Feb 10, 2006)

As I've mentioned before, the Water Tower counter is awesome! I peek in during weekdays after work.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 10, 2006)

the macy's counter in the cross county mall in yonkers, ny. all the counter persons are very helpfull, friendly, and offer great advice.


----------



## user4 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_the macy's counter in the cross county mall in yonkers, ny. all the counter persons are very helpfull, friendly, and offer great advice._

 
god i wish i had a freaking car!!! anyways, the people in MAC SOHO and some of the people in MAC FLATIRON are nice. there are certain people you gotta look out for, but most of the people are nice there!


----------



## karen (Feb 10, 2006)

Richmond, Virginia's Freestanding MAC store in Stoney Point Fashion park has wonderful MAs there. I don't remember MA's name that I had last, but she was absolutely fantastic. She looked about 25, had long hair with a purple(I think) streak in it. 
Very helpful, too. I went last with my mother(age 51) and grandmother(age 69) on Feb 4th. She helped all 3 of us equally well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big rave for them!
<3


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 10, 2006)

*MAC Pro Stores*

I've had truly awesome service in all 3 of the MAC Pro stores that I've been in:  NYC, San Francisco and Beverly Hills.  The service for SF and BH has also been great for phone orders.  Huge applause for those stores!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 10, 2006)

i went in just to get a new foundation shade (winter skin, gotta go down a few shades), and one MA (i was @ a mall in the east bay, she's now transferred to the counter @ union square, downtown SF) totally did my foundation and contoured me with bronzer, then explained how she did it...of course i ended up buying more, but i obviously went in just for that one thing, i thought it was awesome, since usually i get the "omg, she doesn't look that old, she's not gonna spend $..." look (i'm 18, with make up i look way older, but still...college students are, and look broke usually!)...yay for going in around opening time on a weekday, it's true, when they have time, they're (as w/ anyone in customer service) way more helpful


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 10, 2006)

i went to the mac pro store in NYC, and they were very friendly and helpfull there as well.


----------



## toby1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Downtown Pittsburgh, PA MAC counter big thumbs up for Betsey, always helpful and super nice


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

MAC on Spring Street NYC Totally Rocks Hard! All Of The MA's Are Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

OK pretty OC (off country) but all of the MA's in the Berlin Pro Store AND Counter @ the KaDeWe are awesome!!! Super funny to talk to and always sooo nice!!! 400


----------



## Jude (Feb 10, 2006)

MAC Pro in NYC.. especially Darien
Macy's in Bayshore, LI
Macy's in Hampton Bays, LI

The Macy' in Smithaven Mall used to have the snottiest bitches until Jackie (who used to work out of the Bayshore Macys counter) was transferred there and promoted to manager.

The freestanding MAC in Roosevelt Field is also filled with snots except for Jen who happens to be Jackie's sister... whoo hoo!


----------



## Jude (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_Downtown Pittsburgh, PA MAC counter big thumbs up for Betsey, always helpful and super nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is that the Counter with Britta and Joe?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Is that the Counter with Britta and Joe?_

 
PBI, but yes!  It's my counter as well, and I pretty much love all the MAs there: Becky, Jane, Britta, and Joe.  They're all very helpful and super cool.


----------



## toby1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Is that the Counter with Britta and Joe?_

 
Yes but I believe I've only seen Joe there 2x although it's probably because of the times I usually visit.


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 10, 2006)

I've always had good experiences at the MAC store in International Plaza in Tampa and the Dillard's counter in Brandon, FL.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the Mac counter in Foley's at Memorial City Mall. (houston, tx)


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 10, 2006)

The MAC counter at Dillards at the Arlington Parks in Arlington, TX mall is great. They are always so helpful. When I bought my 1st MAC products, they were so helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus, they understand and encourage my love for MAC, lol.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 10, 2006)

so far I've had way better luck at the MAC's back in my home state of Connecticut. The MA's at both Filene's counters (Buckland and Westfarms) are super nice, as are the MA's at the freestanding at Westfarms. Here in California, the MA's at the Mission Viejo MAC store have been really friendly (the few times I've been there), and in Brea I tend to stick to the MA's at the Nordstrom counter rather than the freestanding.


----------



## greenkiwi (Feb 10, 2006)

The MAcy's counter in yonkers, ny is O.K. When i went, the staff wasnt that helpful

The Macy's in Herald Square, 34th street in manhatta is good too. The staff is very attentive, even when the store is swarming

The MAC flatiron store, in manhattan is my favorite place to go. The entire staff is very knowledgeable and very helpful


----------



## samtaro (Feb 10, 2006)

I totally dig my counter.  My favorite MA's name is Angie, and she's just so funny and sweet..but everyone there is pretty awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're every in the Grand Rapids area, it's the counter in the Rivertown Crossings mall in a Marshal Fields.


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 10, 2006)

The MAC store at Tower's City Cleveland is great, I think the girls name is Eunice, she's Asian. Anyway, she is always very sweet and patient with me and my friend because we spend alot and are like kids loose in a candy store when we go there since it's like 1-1/2 hours away, so I'm sure we drive them batty. I've never met anyone there that wasen't real sweet.


----------



## Isis (Feb 10, 2006)

My favorites are all free standing stores:

Towson Town Center (near Baltimore, MD)
Pentagon City (VA)
Tyson's II (VA)

I can't wait to see how the new store turns out in Columbia Mall!


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2006)

The MAC counter at Myer Brisbane. I've written to maccosmetics.com several times about how wonderful the staff are there, and I really miss them now that I'm in a different state.

In Sydney at the Pro store, Jo is really vibrant and into her product, which makes her a great staff member to snag.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 
_I've always had good experiences at the MAC store in International Plaza in Tampa and the Dillard's counter in Brandon, FL._

 
I haven't been to the one in Brandon yet, but I will agree that I received awesome service at International Plaza!


----------



## Renee (Feb 11, 2006)

I love my MAC counter in the Nordies at Cerritos mall. All the girls are nice and helpful. I've been to the Brea store and they are not so great there, except for one man named John.


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_MAC on Spring Street NYC Totally Rocks Hard! All Of The MA's Are Fabulous!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 2nd this.  love this store!!  I always love coming back.

I also love the counter in Louisville, KY (@ Macy's in Oxmoor). . . 
Tracy was my favorite MA but she has since left.  but the current ones are fantastic too, especially Amelia, Jessica, Deanna, Nikki, & Pam.

The counter in Montgomery (I think there's only one?) is fabulous (and they always have lots of LE/DC things! so score extra points for them!).

In Philly, the Nordie's counter at KOP was awesome. . .but the MAC store SUCKED really really bad.  they were very horrible.

At every MAC I've been to, I've been very impressed or very unimpressed.  they either have great service or they've been very rude. . .it's never in the middle.  but overall, I've had overwhelmingly amazing service.


----------



## lsd210 (Feb 11, 2006)

The SAs/MAs at the Macy's counter in downtown Brooklyn offer good customer service and are very friendly. While I've had some standout service at the 34th Street counter, there are many times that the SAs are not familiar with the products or just stand there with a Stepford Wives-type stare. 

The freestanding store in downtown Brooklyn is a good place to go if you want personal service, a calm environment, and knowledgeable MAs.


----------



## depecher (Feb 11, 2006)

My counter truly rocks!! My city *finally* got a mall after 34 years of waiting. I shop at the Simi Valley Town Center. I get awesome service every time I pop in, which is weekly. I am a MAC junkie, I admit it. 

I want to give kudos to: Stacey, Monet, Tori, Lauren, Oppie ( I hope I spelled that right), Daniela, Leo, and Annie, the manager. I am sure I forgot some because I am sooo forgetful. Oops!

MAC at Macys in Simi Valley ROCKS!!! =)


----------



## enka (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_god i wish i had a freaking car!!! anyways, the people in MAC SOHO and some of the people in MAC FLATIRON are nice. there are certain people you gotta look out for, but most of the people are nice there!_

 
I had a very nice time with the girls from MAC Soho. Only topped by the lovley Shu Uemura make up assistants!

I want back to NYC !!!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 11, 2006)

I always go to the Pro one on Robson, in Vancouver!  I loveeee it there, the MAs are always quite nice to me.  My favorite MA is there... her name is Jenna!  She's so helpful and non-pushy, and just genuinely a really friendly person!  I can also go to the counter at the Bay in Pacific Centre, the counter at the Bay in Metrotown, and the free-standing store (I think that's what its called) at Metrotown.  Actually, I've never really had a bad experience at MAC, but my favorite is still Robson.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 11, 2006)

my big island counters rock


----------



## brandi (Feb 11, 2006)

MAC alamoana store!!! and MAC counters in pearlridge and alamoana!


----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The MAC counter at Myer Brisbane. I've written to maccosmetics.com several times about how wonderful the staff are there, and I really miss them now that I'm in a different state.

In Sydney at the Pro store, Jo is really vibrant and into her product, which makes her a great staff member to snag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second this - there isn't a single bad MA there, they are all fantastic and gently poke fun at my obsession haha!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Feb 11, 2006)

The counter at Nordstrom in The Westchester (Westchester, NY) is usually staffed with a really nice girl during the day but I'm not so keen on the others and it's usually very busy.

The Bloomingdale's counter across the street is the best, they have some really nice girls there and it's less busy most of the time.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the freestanding store at Perimeter Mall in Atlanta on weekdays. Most of the MAs are nice and helpful, but they can get pretty busy on weekends.

I also like the counter at Lenox Bloomingdale's.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_I LOVE my MAC counter. I know a few girls there and they are all SO nice and helpful. I think ive only been there ONCE where I didnt have a very very good mac experience. My MAC counter is in MACYS at the Pembroke Lakes Mall. Woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 shannyn i love that counter too! they have the nicest people [with exception of a few] and are just plain awesome!!!


----------



## angelwings (Feb 11, 2006)

M.A.C Pro Store on Chapel Street in Melbourne, Victoria Australia!!! I love it there! It's make-up heaven!!!


----------



## Jen1234 (Feb 12, 2006)

The MAC counter at Marshall Field's in Skokie, IL (suburb of Chicago). Awesome service, doesn't get a ton of business because of the nearby MAC counter at Nordstrom, but this one is SO much better.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 12, 2006)

MAC counter at Macy*s in the Sherman Oaks Fashion Square, CA. (i think thats what its called..its off woodman and riverside in the mall with Bloomie's). I've always had good experiences here, particularly with a girl named Jenn, I think. Plus, occasionally they'll have some leftovers of LE and DC products.

Nordstrom MAC counter in the Santa Anita Mall in Arcadia, CA. once again, incredibly helpful MAs and they too occasionally have leftover items from past lines. only drawback is that this counter is always SUPER busy, unless you go at like, 9 am or 9 pm, when they open or close.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Feb 12, 2006)

I love all the MAC stores and counters in Michigan, but especially the one in the Southland mall! The MA's are so nice and helpful! The guy MA always asks me if I'm going to buy the whole collection lol.


----------



## ellemarie (Feb 12, 2006)

The counter at Marshall Field's in downtown Minneapolis is my favorite.


----------



## Blyss (Feb 12, 2006)

For Greater Toronto Area, I am starting to like the MAC counters at the Bay instead of the freestanding stores.  So far my favourites are:

The Bay MAC Counter Square One
The Bay MAC Counter Bay and Bloor (Yorkville)
MAC Freestanding store Yorkville
MAC Pro Store Queen Street

I really dislike the MAC freestanding stores at Square One (except 1 MA and she's always busy) and the Yorkdale one.  They're ridiculously snooty and always appear to be bored of 'you'.


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blyss* 
_For Greater Toronto Area, I am starting to like the MAC counters at the Bay instead of the freestanding stores.  So far my favourites are:

The Bay MAC Counter Square One
The Bay MAC Counter Bay and Bloor (Yorkville)
MAC Freestanding store Yorkville
MAC Pro Store Queen Street

I really dislike the MAC freestanding stores at Square One (except 1 MA and she's always busy) and the Yorkdale one.  They're ridiculously snooty and always appear to be bored of 'you'._

 

Hmmm..I don't really like the Bay counter in Square One-with the exception of one girl the rest are kinda meh..I'll check out the other counters since I'm in the GTA as well.


----------



## LauraUNC (Feb 12, 2006)

Melody at Macy's in Town Center Mall in Kennesaw, GA is the best!  She always has a smile and is uber-friendly.  She even does mini-makeovers on my two girls (5 and 2) with a patience befiting a saint (even I get frustrated when DD2 wants every Tint Toon put on, one right after the other).


----------



## aerials (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blyss* 
_For Greater Toronto Area, I am starting to like the MAC counters at the Bay instead of the freestanding stores.  So far my favourites are:

The Bay MAC Counter Square One
The Bay MAC Counter Bay and Bloor (Yorkville)
MAC Freestanding store Yorkville
MAC Pro Store Queen Street

I really dislike the MAC freestanding stores at Square One (except 1 MA and she's always busy) and the Yorkdale one.  They're ridiculously snooty and always appear to be bored of 'you'._

 
I have always loved the MACs at The Bay rather than the actual MAC stores. the one I frequent is the Scarborough Town Centre location (which has both The Bay and a MAC), but the service at the MAC just does not compare to service at The Bay.


----------



## kathyjeanc (Feb 12, 2006)

I am in love with the people in the MAC Flatiron store!!! MAC SoHo is lovely too, but I get snubbed there sometimes, probably because it's always so busy and the MA's can't attend to everyone.  The Flatiron store has a great environment, and everyone is so friendly and enthusiastic about the products.  Plus, the PRO store is a few blocks away!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 13, 2006)

Love Jodie at the Berkeley store in CA, everyone really, they are so sweet.  Almost everyone at the Pro Store in SF rocks, especially Mauro.  The girls at the Macy's in Sunvalley are sweet too.  But the store in the Sunvalley mall sucks!  Bad.  I know the line better than most MA's there, and they ALWAYS try and get me to buy more crap, using whatever technique they can, "its LE.,,.", or "you must get the brush to go with your MSF", or "do you need any shadows to go in your palette?".  Ugh.  Although one very sweet MA there let me go behind the counter and we went through all, and I mean all, the Petticoats until I found the perfect one I wanted.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 13, 2006)

The MOST kick ass MA's EVER:

MAC counter - Nordstrom @ Dadeland Mall, Miami FL
MAC Counter - Nordstrom @ Merrick Park, Coral Gables
MAC counter - SAKS @ Bal Harbour, FL
MAC pro store - South Beach
MAC counter -  The Summit, Birmingham, AL
MAC pro store - Orlando
MAC pro store - Forum Shops, Caesar's Palace, Vegas


----------



## Meggan (Feb 13, 2006)

The MAs at the MAC store in the mall in Stamford [CT] are wicked nice.
Toronto Pro store has awesome MAs, as does the NY Pro. I loved the MAs at the Flatiron store, and the MAC on Fifth Avenue had the nicest MAs I've ever met. The MAs at the store in Philly were amazingly nice -- the store was about to close, when my friend & I walked by it in a legit downpour, and they literally opened the doors and pulled us in, LMAO! What a coincidence, eh?

The MAs at the MAC store in the Burlington [MA] mall were hilarious and super nice. 

Unfortunately, the MAs by me [Meriden Mall, Westfarms Mall] aren't anything exciting. I go to the MAC in Meriden all the time, and only three of the times have I had a nice MA.


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meggan* 
_The MAs at the MAC store in the mall in Stamford [CT] are wicked nice._

 
That will be my local store when I move back to the States next month! I'm stoked


----------



## Demosthenes (Feb 13, 2006)

*edited them out since they no longer work there*


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the MAC counters at CK Tang's and Isetan Scott's in Singapore the most.  There are way more MAs at the Tang's one, but, they tend to mill around unless you walk up to one.  My toddler likes it because they are always playing dance music in there and the MAs get a kick out of her dance moves. At Isetan, there are usually only like 2 or 3 and they are more helpful. There is also a very creative male MA at the Isetan.

In the US, the best ones were the freestanding stores in Houston, TX.  Last summer, the one at Rice Village struck up a friendly conversation with me.  They were jealous because Singapore (Asia) got the Lustrevisions before the US did and they also wanted to get their hands on the Pro-preferred White pressed-powder foundations.  The MAC counter at Foley's in the Woodlands Mall is the smallest I've seen so far.  There is an older lady with short hair (didn't get her name) who has little personality.  There is a younger "Goth" one with long hair and she was much nicer and more helpful.


----------



## michitk (Feb 14, 2006)

my favs are MAC Somerset (freestanding in Troy, MI).  Erica is the best there!  I've also had good experiences at Nordies at Oakbrook, IL w/ Lillian.  also found the girls at MAC store at Fairlane (Dearborn, MI) pretty helpful too!


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 14, 2006)

Great MA's at the MAC freestanding store in San Antonio, TX and also the counter at Dillard's. Not so the MAC counter at the new Nordstroms. The ones that work there always seem to have something better to do.


----------



## dirtygirl (Feb 14, 2006)

I HAVE to give a SHOUT OUT to my OAKBROOK MAC LADIES!

they are the BEST BEST BEST ever! 

i have been shopping at the freestanding store in Oakbrook Mall for a while (Chicago Area), and they have always been sooo sweet and kind and knowledgable.  The ladies at the Nordstrom counter are kinda crappy (ok, they're rude and pushy), but the freestanding store is better. 

I love Tina and Georgie there -- the manager is really cool too, but i don't remember her name.  THere's another girl there, a blonde girl (with huge boobs heheh) who is also always sweet.  I love how they listen as well as give advice, they remember your face and your name, and they're NEVER pushy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In fact, I pointed Tina to the direction of Specktra.net tonight, so that would be cool if she signs up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Oakbrooke store. love love love.  I'm very loyal to places that treat me well, and I feel like an uberprincess everytime i go in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3
dg


----------



## kannan (Feb 15, 2006)

Mac Counter in Nordstrom, GSP in Paramus NJ, ask for Gina! And if she's not there the whole counter is seriously so nice!


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 15, 2006)

The MAC counter in Marshall Fields' in East Lansing, MI is awesome! They really know what they're talking about, as opposed to lots of other MUA who fumble their way around their products, and they're always helpful.


----------



## Dianora (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_As I've mentioned before, the Water Tower counter is awesome! I peek in during weekdays after work._

 
I second that, I was treated fabulously there after I got the brush-off from someone at the Oak St. store.


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afterglow* 
_I always go to the Pro one on Robson, in Vancouver!  I loveeee it there, the MAs are always quite nice to me.  My favorite MA is there... her name is Jenna!  She's so helpful and non-pushy, and just genuinely a really friendly person!  I can also go to the counter at the Bay in Pacific Centre, the counter at the Bay in Metrotown, and the free-standing store (I think that's what its called) at Metrotown.  Actually, I've never really had a bad experience at MAC, but my favorite is still Robson._

 

Those are the stores I go to as well (in addition to the Guilford Mall Bay Counter, which is my least favorite). The Robson store is my favorite too! I love going late afternoon when it's very quiet and getting all the attention, lol. 

But I also really like the freestanding store at Metrotown, the MA's are always really nice there too, super sweet. I'm actually not sure if I've been to the Bay Counter at Metrotown, at least not in a long time.


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 17, 2006)

sadly there are no mac counters/stores where i live now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however i do love some of the chicago area ones and i visit often. 

*good:* _freestanding in woodfield mall_ <3 - i ALWAYS get excellent service here, the MAs are really nice and know what they're talking about (most of the time)
_watertower marshall fields counter_ - very sweet MAs!! excellent service & never too too busy.
*not so good:*: _oak street freestanding_ - 8 times out of 10, i get ignored here... even when they're not busy at all. i also had a HORRIBLE d'bohemia makeover done at this store and when i said i wasn't happy with it, they kinda just rolled their eyes. (i'd said i wanted something like the postcard look and she used all the browns very lightly, ugh).
_nordstrom counter on michigan ave_ - HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i refuse to ever shop there again. everytime i've gone they are so snobby i can't stand it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've only been to oakbrook once and they were pretty nice... the only thing that bugged me was i called them searching for a 15 pan palette (oak street & woodfield were both out) and they said they had plenty in stock. i drove out there from the northside of chicago and when i got there they said they had none but they had 4 pans readily available. i'll let that slide cause they were so sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited to add that the orlando pro store is awesome!! i went a little over a year ago (on vacation) and they were some of the sweetest, most helpful MAs i have ever encountered.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i went in just to get a new foundation shade (winter skin, gotta go down a few shades), and one MA (i was @ a mall in the east bay, she's now transferred to the counter @ union square, downtown SF) totally did my foundation and contoured me with bronzer, then explained how she did it...of course i ended up buying more, but i obviously went in just for that one thing, i thought it was awesome, since usually i get the "omg, she doesn't look that old, she's not gonna spend $..." look (i'm 18, with make up i look way older, but still...college students are, and look broke usually!)...yay for going in around opening time on a weekday, it's true, when they have time, they're (as w/ anyone in customer service) way more helpful_

 
which mall in the east bay?


----------



## nakobear (Mar 17, 2006)

The MAC Freestanding store in Del Amo Mall in Torrance, CA has great MAs who are really friendly and helpful...in the same mall, Macy's has a MAC counter and the MAs are not that nice...always chatting with each other and have this attitude...

The MAC Pro store in LA is great =) The MAs there are so knowledgable and definitely really helpful and friendly.


----------



## oiseaubleu (Mar 18, 2006)

Great post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note-worthy MAC:

The *Pro store in NYC*. I visited a while back as a tourist, and they made me feel so at home. I think they could tell I was a bit awe-struck (it being my first Pro experience and all) and they helped me make some good choices and explained products I hadn't had the chance to try yet. The icing on the cake was when I asked for a sample of Red pigment and the MA just gave me the original jar since there wasn't _that_ much left in it. I thought that was really sweet of her since I'll be able to use it as an empty later.  

Favorite MAC:

The *Counter in Belk at Haywood Mall in Greenville, SC* is the best I've EVER been to. Yes, it's in my hometown, so that helps, but all the MAs there are always so sweet and helpful. If you ever come down this way, you need to look for *Laura*. She's the absolute best MA MAC has as far as I'm concerned. She makes all of my trips to the counter twice as fun and doesn't send me off till she gives me samples of products she thinks I'll like. She's always right, too. If all MAs did this, I'm sure MAC would make twice what they already do. Not sure about y'all, but when I receive good service, I spend more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Oh, and, yes, I've e-mailed MAC about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If a MAC employee deserves some recognition, I surely give it to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 18, 2006)

the pro store in l.a. is definitely great! i went in today to get some pigments and ccbs and the ma gave me a free lipstick and lipglass!!! never had that happened ever! i didn't even ask =) super happy


----------



## hungrychild (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AriannaErin* 
_Those are the stores I go to as well (in addition to the Guilford Mall Bay Counter, which is my least favorite). The Robson store is my favorite too! I love going late afternoon when it's very quiet and getting all the attention, lol. 

But I also really like the freestanding store at Metrotown, the MA's are always really nice there too, super sweet. I'm actually not sure if I've been to the Bay Counter at Metrotown, at least not in a long time._

 
I concur, I went into the freestanding store at metrotown today and I was very warmly received (even though it was extremely busy). And because I haven't been there for months, I kind of expected them to be kind of snotty. It's the treatment I usually receive at mac when I don't usually hang around there (because of my age? I don't know. whats a 15 year old gotta do around here to get some service? holla at yo oakridge mall).

But my best mac experience has to be at my counter in richmond, b.c., I go there maybe once every two weeks, and they know how much I spend. I kind of feel like I have to spend a lot before I get really good service, but they treat my friend just as well who often only buys one thing, or sometimes just comes to check things out and come back later. I think all the MA's there are sweet, wonderful, and very knowledgable.


----------



## panties (Mar 18, 2006)

ooooo

my favorite store of all time: *Fair Oaks Mall freestanding* with my wife angie, and now nikki from Tysons Galleria freestanding got transferred to fair oaks so there's no reason for me to go to tysons now =) 

the freestanding at *pentagon city* was AWESOME the one time i was there. 

the *nordy's counter--tysons I* the MA's are sweet, but they are always busy...

the MAC counter at *short pump--richmond VA* is great

MAC that carries some pro items on *fuencarral st.--madrid, spain* is really great ;D

*not so good: hects in tysons I*...no one should go there because the girls there are somewhat nasty.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_I LOVE my MAC counter. I know a few girls there and they are all SO nice and helpful. I think ive only been there ONCE where I didnt have a very very good mac experience. My MAC counter is in MACYS at the Pembroke Lakes Mall. Woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree! they are so nice there


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 18, 2006)

*Mac Counter in Bloomingdales @ The Falls Mall In Miami*

*Mac Counter In Nordstroms @ Dadeland Mall In Miami*-_its horrible that i dont know the MA's name but he called me after the hurricane to make sure i was ok and sends me thank you cards everytime i buy something! all the MA's there are super nice,but he is wonderful!_


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 18, 2006)

*so wonderful*

i work in Freehold Raceway Mall (freehold, NJ) so I go to the Nordies there
*THE ONLY MA * I go to.... is *Mersedes*... she super nice.. always helpful we talk and laugh... and I buy makeup..but she also stops me when i'm in one of those oh... what else do i need moods... she'll say something like "Girl stop spending your money.... wait to you see the next collection"... she's great....  some of the other people there are nice like Louis..he's cool.... but when they see me... everyone knows I wait for Mersedes

Also also Macys in Eatontown Mall in NJ .... Ricky he's cool  He found me Voliet Femme nail polish...after i looked in 1 store and 2 counters for it....


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 18, 2006)

my wonderful MA's @ soho and the pro store in NYC..i always send in compliments for them


----------



## ette (Mar 18, 2006)

bloomingdales counter at mall at short hills - this guy that works there (aw i'm awful i don't know his name...i'm so bad with names) is the sweetest person ever! he picks out the best colors for me and always compliments me on my eye color.
mac store at mall at short hills - this girl that works there! i also forget her name bahhh i'm awful. she looks sort of like paula abdul lol. but she is sooo sweet! she remembers me and i got my makeup done at nordies and went in there to visit my friend who was getting hers there (this was for an event we were going to) and she said i looked gorgeous! she's so sweet and always remembers what i buy so i don't buy similar things. such a sweetie!


----------



## Wattage (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hungrychild* 
_I concur, I went into the freestanding store at metrotown today and I was very warmly received (even though it was extremely busy). And because I haven't been there for months, I kind of expected them to be kind of snotty. It's the treatment I usually receive at mac when I don't usually hang around there (because of my age? I don't know. whats a 15 year old gotta do around here to get some service? holla at yo oakridge mall).

But my best mac experience has to be at my counter in richmond, b.c., I go there maybe once every two weeks, and they know how much I spend. I kind of feel like I have to spend a lot before I get really good service, but they treat my friend just as well who often only buys one thing, or sometimes just comes to check things out and come back later. I think all the MA's there are sweet, wonderful, and very knowledgable._

 
I agree that our pro store & the metrotown location have wonderful service. I was at MAC last night on Robson and the girls were all so nice - very pleasant without a fake niceness to them!
My only beef with Metrotown is I don't think MAC staffs enough SAs & MAs for that store. In peak periods it can be a long wait to get some help. I feel bad for the staff if I have more than one or two questions. I have never seen a busier MAC store than that one!

In regards to the Richmond counter (which is also mine - I am there once every week or two as well!!), I find lately I have been getting awesome service. I notice a lot of new faces everytime I am there. I must say though that over the years (past 2 maybe) some of my worst MAC experiences have been at that counter. Although I really like it now, I have run into some very apathetic and standoffish SAs & MAs @ that counter. Funny thing is, I don't see them working there anymore.

I would also like to give kudos to the Bay counter on Georgia & Granville. I have had amazing service there before!

Go MAC!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 18, 2006)

My Fave is Jen at the MAC in Towson town center. Super nice helpful and does kick ass makeup. never even looks at me crosseyed when i have the kids with me- which i KNOW can be distracting. But 99% of the mua's there are great. you may get a dud here and there,but rarely.(edit: April is fantastic too!)
BUT  the cs is FABULOUS @ The Nordie's @ the same mall. Really awesome and never a hassle to return stuff.(Tonya rocks!!)


----------



## KJam (Mar 18, 2006)

When back in the US, I've been to freestanding stores in the Burlington Mall (MA) and in the Mall of America (MN) and have recieved excellent service.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 18, 2006)

I've only been there once, but the most amazing service I've ever gotten ANYWHERE @ like seriously any store I've ever been to in my life was the free standing store in Westfarms Mall in CT.  I went in to pick up a few things for my friend and not for myself a few weeks ago (I didn't even use mac then) and fell in love with the line b/c the MA was just so awesome.


----------



## devin (Mar 18, 2006)

There are several stores here in Houston and two freestanding stores. All of them have pretty nice artists. I always receive great service at the freestanding stores in the Galleria and Rice village and at the store at Saks.


----------



## floweryu (Mar 19, 2006)

Pentagon City store (VA) is awesome. The MA's are always willing to help.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 24, 2006)

Southern California

I've only shopped MAC three times now, I am new to this, but I am trying out a new place each time to see which places I like & which I don't.  

My first experience was at the Nordstrom's counter in the Brea mall, I think her name was Sandra, but I could be wrong.  She was super nice & so very helpful.  The other gals there all seemed really nice too.

My second experience was at the free standing MAC shop in the Brea mall.  They were not friendly or helpful at all, seemed like they all had attitudes too.  I will give them another chance though before I decide for sure, especially since this is the closest MAC store to me.

My third experience was at the Nordstrom's counter in the Tyler mall.  All the MA's here were either rude or weird & none were helpful at all.  I will most likely never go back here again.


----------



## x music is love (Mar 24, 2006)

i always go to the mac counter in macy's at lakewood mall (Long Beach, ca), and i usually look for cortney lol.


----------



## bebs (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_the pro store in l.a. is definitely great! i went in today to get some pigments and ccbs and the ma gave me a free lipstick and lipglass!!! never had that happened ever! i didn't even ask =) super happy_

 
totally agree I go up to the pro store in l.a. every two or three months everyone there is so totally nice. one of the last times I was there the ma gave me a jar of genuin orange. 

mac at the shops of mission viejo- second best its where I go most often and everyone there is very nice and helpful to no end
brea is always nice too some of the times snooty - last time I went there the ma didn't really know what all I was talking about but made the effort to go ask and learn and ended up being helpful
there are a few in sd that are great 

the pro store up in sf was really nice and helpful same with the vegas pro store, really busy but the ma that was helping me was great

south coast plaza sometimes depending upon how busy they are the people here are always great though

but I still like the pro store in la the best


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 24, 2006)

There is a new MAC store that opened on the 23rd (yesterday) at the Parks Mall in Arlington, TX. Kinda small, but they were ALL so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lori was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MAC Pro store at Northpark Mall in Dallas, TX... Skylar and Javier are the best! So helpful and sweet


----------



## sandyisntcool (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_I LOVE my MAC counter. I know a few girls there and they are all SO nice and helpful. I think ive only been there ONCE where I didnt have a very very good mac experience. My MAC counter is in MACYS at the Pembroke Lakes Mall. Woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i go there ALL THE TIME! i love the ladies there, so sweet!


----------



## Clada (Mar 25, 2006)

Belk counter in Johnson City TN, Shamail and Misty are always soooo helpful and nice.
Belk in SouthPark Mall Charlotte NC have always been helpful.
Belk in WestTowne Mall Knoxville TN are nice also.


----------



## MACActress (Mar 25, 2006)

I love the Freestanding store at Tysons Galleria in VA =)


----------



## electrostars (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_The MAC counter in Marshall Fields' in East Lansing, MI is awesome! They really know what they're talking about, as opposed to lots of other MUA who fumble their way around their products, and they're always helpful._

 
It's in okemos..but same difference. LOL.

yes I love that counter. I've never had a problem with any of the MA's there...and the collections don't sell out crazy fast there either.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 30, 2006)

MAC Counter in the Marshall Fields in the Cherry Valley Mall, Rockford, IL.
PHONE # (815) 332-7697

Andrea, the counter manager and Abby, the one MA there are the absolute best. I was their very 1st customer when the counter opened (MAC finally came to Rockford, IL!!) and they remember who I am and my name every single time. They are super helpful and always treat my MIL nicely when she comes to the counter w/o me. They always let me preview collections in the back room before they have them available for sale. (Well, Andrea and Abby do and if they aren't working I'll leave and refuse to buy because I don't find the others overly helpful) 
Now thats service! 
This is a slow moving counter due to the fact they have been here less than a year and this area is new to MAC and they have items from previous collections lingering around that cannot be found at other MAC stores. Always worth trying to call this counter for MAC items your looking for because they ship!


----------



## serendipityii (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_It's in okemos..but same difference. LOL.

yes I love that counter. I've never had a problem with any of the MA's there...and the collections don't sell out crazy fast there either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're right... I usually get there by cutting through campus (EL) so it doesn't really hit that I'm in a different city! I loooooved Sean Paul, but he was transferred to Twelve Oaks... =( I have a new fave MA, I don't know her name, but she came from Flint and is assistant manager, I think? Lindsay, the manager, pretty much rocks too... I'm waiting for them to hire so that I can get in there somehow!


----------



## electrostars (Jul 1, 2006)

God, I don't even know any of their names. LOL.
You go through East Lansing to get there? GIRL, you're going the "long" way. LOL.

take haslett road to marsh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's much faster..

we should carpool to somerset sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha.


----------



## serendipityii (Jul 1, 2006)

I live on the west side of town, so I usually exit off Trowbridge and cut through campus to get there. I'll be closer in the fall though... *horrors, the convenience of it all*

Definitely, I'll probably be hitting up Somerset mid/late August cuz I'm going on vacay soon.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 1, 2006)

Where on the west side do you live?

I used to live on the West side off Waverly...now I live in DeWitt.

They need to put a MAC counter in the Lansing Mall. grr*shakesfist*

Yes..lets carpool to somerset..I've never been there...I've never been to any MAC store in Michigan. I was going to go last time I was in Detroit, but I had no money.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 1, 2006)

I want to say that the Nordstrom's at the Oak Park Mall in Overland Park (Kansas City) has some really wonderful MA's who I've ordered from over the phone.  They are so friendly and nice, and when I ordered my She Shines pigments recently, they even said they'd include a couple things which ended up being a Patternmaker poster and a Lure card.  I just love them up there!

AND the women at Dillard's in Wichita, Ks. are awesome, too!  I've always loved them.  They are so nice to me there, and even help me go through all the lipstick samples to help me decide when I have my B2M stuff to turn in to get a free one before they even know I'm going to buy other stuff or not.  They're all so gorgeous and nice!


----------



## Glow (Jul 1, 2006)

I would generally say the counter at market mall, but the only employee I really liked went to the freestanding store that just opened yesterday. So i'm going to say that, just because of her.


----------



## serendipityii (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_Where on the west side do you live?

I used to live on the West side off Waverly...now I live in DeWitt.

They need to put a MAC counter in the Lansing Mall. grr*shakesfist*

Yes..lets carpool to somerset..I've never been there...I've never been to any MAC store in Michigan. I was going to go last time I was in Detroit, but I had no money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I live about 5 minutes away from the Lansing Mall. The Lansing Mall has crap to offer though... do they really think putting a TJMaxx in there will compensate for all the good stores that closed down? 

I think there's only two MAC stores in MI, the one @ Somerset and damnit, somewhere else...


----------



## electrostars (Jul 1, 2006)

hahah. Ijust went into the Lansing Mall for the first time in MONTHS.. last Friday to get my nails done for a wedding I was in.

Sometimes I like to go look at Hot Topic's clearance rack for shoes..but I haven't done that for awhile. :x

Dearborn is where the other store is.


----------



## danabanayna (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_PBI, but yes!  It's my counter as well, and I pretty much love all the MAs there: Becky, Jane, Britta, and Joe.  They're all very helpful and super cool._

 

Downtown Pittsburgh...I love Becky!!!  She's the best!


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 2, 2006)

*southern california counters!!*

best counter evvvvver is the nordstroms counter at the cerritos mall. everyone there loves it when i come in and thinks im crazy. they always ask me "what are you getting this time?" or "i'm pretty sure you already have that" or even "girllll, what dont you have?" . . . i love them all, especially germaine & adrianna!! they all get surprised when i know more about upcoming collections and products than they do! but its all good!!

i've only been to the pro store in l.a. once and i got the best service, adam was the guy's name and he was so helpful!!

the few times i've gone to the freestanding store in the brea mall, all the help i've gotten has been the greatest too!! they're really super nce and know exactly whats right for me.

and my favorite other counter is the macy's counter at the westminster mall. jenny is my favorite there. so tall & beautiful, i envy her! but she's a sweetheart just like the rest of the counter.

the only other counter that i dont really care for is the macy's counter at the lakewood mall. no one ever seems to care about helping anyone, at least when im looking. 

note : these are all l.a./orange county locations. i love it!!


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nordstrom at Bellevue Square in Bellevue, WA - Allyson and Yvonne are the best!


----------



## squirlymoo (Jul 3, 2006)

I love love love the MAC counter at the Nordstroms at the Galleria in Riverside, CA. I've never met an MA there who wasn't completely sweet and helpful. I even went in once and I told the lady that I was completely broke but that I was feeling sad and that the MAC counter makes me feel better and she stood and talked to me for ten minutes to make me feel better. I believe she said her name was Adrienne.


----------



## gummybug (Jul 3, 2006)

My best MAC experience was at the MAC store close to the Beacon Theater in NYC. The MA was really nice and helpful, and didn't make me feel like a tool when I didn't know the name of what I was looking for (I'm not as good as you girls!). I didn't ask for his name, but he had dark hair and a faux-hawk type hairstyle with a blue streak in it.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShelleyME* 
_In the US, the best ones were the freestanding stores in Houston, TX.  Last summer, the one at Rice Village struck up a friendly conversation with me._

 

This is my beloved store its literally no more than 2 minutes down the street in a open mini mall kinda place the MAs are so awesome everyone is so nice and helpful and liek to show the new merch.Try to work with either Chrisor Bianca, both are amazing!


----------



## peanut (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't say enough good things about the wonderful MAs at the MAC at Dillards in Albuquerque!!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 6, 2006)

There are hardly any good MAC Counters here is Southern California, unless you know a few girls or guys that work at that counter, sometimes people who work for MAC tend to avoid me, maybe they are Intimidated because my make up looks better then theirs haha and I don't even work for MAC and sometimes I get really nice compliments from the people at the MAC counters.


----------



## LisaR (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_
The MAC Pro store at Northpark Mall in Dallas, TX... Skylar and Javier are the best! So helpful and sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have had THE WORST experiences in the Northpark Pro store but after reading your post I decided to try once more. Went back yesterday and Skylar wasn't there but Daniel and Javier were. By far the absolute best service I've recieved at a MU counter anywhere!  I made sure to tell Javier he'd been mentioned and told Daniel he would be as well. I got cards from both and will definitely resume shopping there. Thanks, Life In Return for restoring my faith.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay, Lisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, I have had bad experiences at the Northpark Pro store as well when Javier and Skylar have not been there. As you know, Northpark is a very NICE mall, and one day, I had just gotten off of work so I threw on sweats and wrapped up my hair and went in there. I bought things, but I was treated as if I didn't belong there and it felt like I was 'rushed' to buy my stuff. But Skylar and Javier are so awesome. I love them; I only like to buy from them when I go there


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 7, 2006)

Australia Melbourne city Myer... well most of the time anyways ^.^ but then again i only buy stuff if "my" MA's working... thats saying something right lol


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 9, 2006)

I have had some good experiences at MAC counters- but I am at a disadvantage- I have to travel far to get to one.  

So in person, the Syracuse NY counter has been fabulous at Macy's (formerly Kaufmanns) but on the phone the most amazing (and I have talked to many of them) has been Union St in San Francisco. 

Mauro  at Union St In SF Pro Store is unbelievable.  He makes me feel welcome and helps me a lot to learn about products since I can not get to a MAC counter or store hardly ever.

Some of the others at SF on Union St are nice to, but Mauro is the nicest of all so far.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_You're right... I usually get there by cutting through campus (EL) so it doesn't really hit that I'm in a different city! I loooooved Sean Paul, but he was transferred to Twelve Oaks... =( I have a new fave MA, I don't know her name, but she came from Flint and is assistant manager, I think? Lindsay, the manager, pretty much rocks too... I'm waiting for them to hire so that I can get in there somehow!_

 

I got an app from them a few visits ago because I was talking to the manager about how I'd LOVE to work for MAC, but I'd never get a job because I've never attempted to put make-up on another person before. LOL.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 8, 2006)

*Have you ever emailed MAC to express your love...*

for LE products?  Do you beg for them to make them permanent?  Or am I the only crazy one?  I emailed them begging and pleading to please consider making Graphic Brown fluidline permanent.  I was not at all expecting any kind of reponse and was quite excited to see an email in my box this morning.  Apparently, my feedback will be passed along to the higher-ups... and so maybe, just maybe I won't have to buy 8,732 backups of my beloved Graphic Brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what have you emailed them about?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 8, 2006)

I've never e-mailed them... but I just wanted to second that graphic brown fluidline SHOULD be permanent! that color is so pretty! I've been saying that since I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So cheers to you for writing them to tell them that. THey take customer feedback seriously


----------



## princess (Aug 8, 2006)

I sent an email to my local MAC asking about when a collection will be released, but I never got a reply. 

But I did consider emailing them for Stereo Rose MSF.


----------



## starlight502 (Aug 8, 2006)

I email them all the time about LE products! glad to knwo someone else does


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeppers,.. I email about both love and aggravation all the time,.. Phew,.. you should have read the one I sent about the whole B2M not for LE's,.. LOL, it would have made a Harry Potter Howler letter cry. I have e-mailed them every month for a year now about a True Red eyeshadow,.. well here comes one with the holiday collection so I am told,.. took them long enough, let's see if it is everything I had hoped for or if I have to send them an e-mail about color blindness,... LOL. This helps MAC out in the fact that if they are getting 100 e-mails about 1 product it may influence their decision to keep/repromote it. I have often though of sending Susan Sheridan (Global Consumer Person @ MAC) a strip-o-gram with "Pleasureflush" written all over the guy to get my message across,.. so sometimes e-mailing works slowly or doesn't work at all,.. but it doesnt hurt to try!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

I emailed MAC but in regards to my compact dropping on the floor and smashign into 1,000 pieces.
i just wanted to see if they had any tips for putting it back together (like mix it with something and press it)
Instead they asked for my address to send me out a new one!!!
Ever since then I was hooked on MAC, their customer service is awesome.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I emailed MAC but in regards to my compact dropping on the floor and smashign into 1,000 pieces.
i just wanted to see if they had any tips for putting it back together (like mix it with something and press it)
Instead they asked for my address to send me out a new one!!!
Ever since then I was hooked on MAC, their customer service is awesome._

 





 that's AWESOME!


----------



## User67 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_for LE products?  Do you beg for them to make them permanent?  Or am I the only crazy one?  I emailed them begging and pleading to please consider making Graphic Brown fluidline permanent.  I was not at all expecting any kind of reponse and was quite excited to see an email in my box this morning.  Apparently, my feedback will be passed along to the higher-ups... and so maybe, just maybe I won't have to buy 8,732 backups of my beloved Graphic Brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, what have you emailed them about?_

 
I e-mailed them for the exact same reason. To beg for Graphic Brown to be made permanent. I haven't recieved a response though.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I emailed MAC but in regards to my compact dropping on the floor and smashign into 1,000 pieces.
i just wanted to see if they had any tips for putting it back together (like mix it with something and press it)
Instead they asked for my address to send me out a new one!!!
Ever since then I was hooked on MAC, their customer service is awesome._

 


:dancey: that's AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wonder if they'd do the same for dried and hard shadesticks? it came that way i swear


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

^ ha ha!
They just might, you wont know until you ask.
I think its worth a shot. They seem to really stand behind their products,


----------



## neeshie (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_:dancey: that's AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wonder if they'd do the same for dried and hard shadesticks? it came that way i swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had a shadestick that i hadn't had for very long dry up...and i double clicked to shut and everything....i took it back to the counter and they replaced it with no problems...that then dried up and broke so i took it back and exchaged it for something else i wanted...again no problems.

How long have you had your shadesticks? Maybe you can try taking them to a counter.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Aug 9, 2006)

I just emailed them about Lip Conditioner being discontinued. I asked if there would be a product to replace it or a repackaging, so we'll see what they say. I dislike the SPF 15 one; too sticky and leaves a white cast.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I emailed MAC but in regards to my compact dropping on the floor and smashign into 1,000 pieces.
i just wanted to see if they had any tips for putting it back together (like mix it with something and press it)
Instead they asked for my address to send me out a new one!!!
Ever since then I was hooked on MAC, their customer service is awesome._

 
I emailed them about the same thing.
The day I bought my shell pearl I pulled it out of the box and it was shattered. I took it back to the counter, but they had sold out.

So I emailed customer service and asked how best to repair it because my local store was sold out - Theres only 2 MAC locations in my state and both were completley out.

The message I got back was that MAC cant be held responsible for items breaking once they leave the store - I NEVER asked them to be!!
And that they cant tell me how best to fix it because its against policy, and that I should just buy another.





Their customer service when it comes to non US customers is appaling. 
I wont even get started on the response I got when emailing MAC about one of their trainers who was at my local store calling me a fat ass and telling me to get out of her way


----------



## joraye (Aug 19, 2006)

*I LOVE my MAs/Counter!*

Ok, coming from small-state Oklahoma, I've come to know my MA's at my local Dillards counter.  (I almost got locked in Dillards tonight!)

Anyways, I brought up some empties for B2M, which they WILL exchange for LE lippies, which is awesome.  

I decided to also bring my pink-handled 239SH brush, which, the other day, decided to literally FALL APART on me!!!  The bristles were coming out and the bristles that weren't falling out were moving up and down in the metal holder.  GAH!  

Well, to dedicate to quality, they give me a fullsize 239 brush and take my  239SH back, with no reciept, used, and bought well over a year ago.

Any of my Oklahoma girls/guys, go to Sooner Fashion Mall in Norman, they are always awesome to me!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

wow! now that is customer service!


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 19, 2006)

yay, it's really nice to hear some POSITIVE reviews of MAC counters, for once. most of the time, we just hear people whining about customer service issues. the counter and the freestanding store that i frequent the most both seem to be pretty on the ball as well, and i was devastated when my favorite MA transferred to a counter over an hour away from me, because she was promoted to a managerial position. still, being absolutely insane, i've driven out to her macy*s counter, just to see her, because she was also a good friend, lol.

but seriously, it's good to hear some positive reviews. many MAs will go above and beyond the call of duty to keep their customers happy, because in the long run, happy customers are usually repeat customers.

i will say, though, that it is MAC policy to exchange B2Ms for LE lipsticks. it's only the special PACKAGING ones you can't get with the program.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 19, 2006)

thats great! thats why i love shopping in the states lol.. in here its almost impossible to get a refund.. and to get an exchange you absolutely MUST have your receipt with you {along with the tags and everything else attached so in other words it has to be brand new or else they wont take it back}..

a few days ago I got Mancatcher e/s as a gift and I decided to return it and get something else coz I already bought mancatcher last month.. so when i went to MAC the lady told me she cannot take it back unless i have the receipt =/ so i was like "i dont have it coz it was given to me as a gift" and she said she understands but cant do anything about it. But thankfully i found my old mancatcher receipt from last month and took it with me and the exchange worked hehe ^.^


----------



## joraye (Aug 25, 2006)

*Another GREAT MA/Counter Experience*

Today was great!  I went to OKC's MAC counter (not my usual counter) and showed them what happened to my Technakohl.

I guess you aren't supposed to put the cap on the other end while applying, because you risk pulling out the color cap on that end with the cover cap.  Mine got stuck, and I couldn't get the color cap out and couldn't cap the kohl end.  It sucked.

Of course, another great experience, and they just switched me out for a brand new and called it a product failure/defect.

Oklahoma MACs = Awesome!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 25, 2006)

oh, that's so nice of them! i wish all counters/companies had that kind of customer service.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 25, 2006)

doood, i'm moving to oklahoma. lol!


----------



## k_im (Aug 25, 2006)

how nice!
yikes, i tend to like putting the cap on the other end of things.. like when you have a pen or something. that way i never forget where i put it when i took it off.. :[


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2006)

That's so nice of them.

I've always had good customer service like that, even though I hear all of these horror stories on here.


----------



## jolener (Aug 25, 2006)

that was nice of them


----------



## 2_pink (Aug 25, 2006)

I did the same thing, but got it out with tweezers.


----------



## joraye (Aug 26, 2006)

see, the first MA was like, uhhh, too bad, maybe you could try tweezers, but then the next one came up and just gave me a brand new out of the box.  

good CS makes me not even care that i am spending all my rent money on makeup.


----------



## barbiebelt (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Joraye,
I am from Ok too........I live in Owasso, so i have to go to the Tulsa stores in dillard's and saks......anyway just wanted to say hey from one okie to another. Barbiebelt


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 8, 2006)

*AMAZING ma's!!!!*

Wow, so when I read a bunch of horrible stories from you guys about MAC ma's, I assumed mine at the MAC stand in the bay, here in London ontario, would be really rude.  They were so amazingly nice!  I got a shirt from guess and I showed them, and they got so excited lol.  Not only that but they helped me choose out some colours and other things.  They were just amazing in general, and gave me a nice sample of accent red pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I forgot to catch the one's name, but yah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thought I'd tell you guys!  Oh and I bought swimming, goldmine, lithograph FL and full for you plush glassss.  Do you guys have any amazing MA's?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep here in Indy a good lot of them are amazing! The snotty ones are the minority and it is funny how they dont usually last long.


----------



## User67 (Sep 8, 2006)

The MA's at the counters I frequent are all really nice & most of them know my face because I'm there so often, they always make sure I see all the new products that come out. I love them! Of course when I go to different MAC counters & even the Pro Stores I run into a few snobby ones sometimes. The only MA I ever had a real problem with was at the MAC counter in the Broward mall & for awhile I stopped going there because of him, but luckily doesn't work there anymore ; )


----------



## n_c (Sep 8, 2006)

Lucky you! The MA's in San Jose are really snotty, I have only had good experiences with two MA's at the counter in Macy's.


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love my MA, I would do anything for her.  She is so nice to me.  My first time at the counter she is the one that came over and talked to me, and helped me, I have been with her ever since... It was love at first MAC!!!  I can't say enough about her.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the MA's at the freestanding Mall of America MAC, they really go the extra mile and make shopping there an 'experience', not just a shopping trip. I have 2 favorite MA's there!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 8, 2006)

There's an older woman who works at the freestanding store at Somerset mall in Troy, MI. I've never remembered her name but I always make sure to buy from her when I go in because she is the nicest lady ever. She always asks if I need help or recommendations, but never tries to talk me into something if I already know what I want. She shows me the new collections but not in an annoying "BUY THIS!!!" sort of way.

Although I just moved to Detroit so the closest MAC store is at Fairlane Mall in Dearborn. Believe it or not, the MAs there seem snobbier to me than the MAs at Somerset, even though somerset is a very "upscale" mall and Fairlane is just your typical mall mall. But I dunno, maybe I just haven't warmed up to them yet.


----------



## ette (Sep 9, 2006)

When I'm with my mom at MAC, we always have pretty much the whole store waiting hand and foot on us because she is a yoga teacher for about 4 of them. When I go alone, they are nice, but don't give up what they are doing. At Bloomingdale's counter, they are SOOOOOO nice, and at Nordstrom's they are too. The MAC store is always soooo busy too.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 9, 2006)

I've never had a bad experience yet. I usually get better service at the freestanding store than at a counter, but still it's always good service.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 9, 2006)

i've always had good service, but my favorite was at the mac store on hollywood blvd- the MA spent about 20 minutes just chatting with me about growing up in missouri (where i live now) and helping me pick out my first mac items- the experience with her was what got me hooked on mac!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Sep 9, 2006)

My favourite MA gave me Ciao, Manhattan Lipglass and Charm Factor Lipstick for free last time because I dont have enough money to buy them but want them badly. I love her!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

I had a good experience with an MA today. Her name is Tiffany and she's at the Brandon Mall in Dillards. She helped me with shades that I wanted and even though they didn't have Pompous Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she told me that I can still go on MAC's website and order it. She took her time with me (especially since I brought a list) and had a very friendly attitude. Come to think of it, there is another nice MA there that I went to last time, but I don't remember her name. There is one Asian guy there that kind of gave me snotty looks last time but that bad apple obviously didn't spoil the bunch


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 9, 2006)

there's a new girl at the bay counter in victoria & she's the sweetest MA i've ever dealt with. i can't remember her name but when i told her i was moving there soon she joked about how i'll probably be at the counter everyday.


----------



## tracie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I had a good experience with an MA today. Her name is Tiffany and she's at the Brandon Mall in Dillards. She helped me with shades that I wanted and even though they didn't have Pompous Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she told me that I can still go on MAC's website and order it. She took her time with me (especially since I brought a list) and had a very friendly attitude. Come to think of it, there is another nice MA there that I went to last time, but I don't remember her name. There is one Asian guy there that kind of gave me snotty looks last time but that bad apple obviously didn't spoil the bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been to that dillards counter!! My older brother lives about 5 minutes from that mall, so whenever I go down to visit I go there.  The last time I was there, there was a girl from NY that helped me..total sweetheart.

I also have to give big props to Patrick & Chelsea at the counter in WDM, Iowa...always amazing.  I'm actually considering calling and making my order for the holiday stuff from there (when the time comes) instead of going to the counter here in Omaha.  The Omaha girls seem nice enough, but I haven't really gotten to know them well yet.  The counter manager seems kind of snotty, though.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_ There is one Asian guy there that kind of gave me snotty looks last time but that bad apple obviously didn't spoil the bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh!  I know exactly who you are talking about and I really don't care for his customer service skills either!  I have not shopped there since my last encounter with him!

My favorite MA is a member of the boards here, MACGoddess.  Leila is just an amazing person in general, but she is great at her job, and it is obvious that she enjoys what she does.  I tend to take alot of time deciding what I want, and I have never once felt rushed.  She is always offering suggestions, and makes shopping there a great experience.  I recommend her as often as I can to my friends and such.  I have never had a bad experience at the MAC Store where Leila works (International Mall, Tampa, FL) as it is a great bunch of people that work there.  The MAs at the Nordtrom's at the same mall leave alot to be desired though.  I very raely purchase anything from them, and that is only if the MAC store is out of something that I want.


----------



## aziza (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I had a good experience with an MA today. Her name is Tiffany and she's at the Brandon Mall in Dillards. She helped me with shades that I wanted and even though they didn't have Pompous Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she told me that I can still go on MAC's website and order it. She took her time with me (especially since I brought a list) and had a very friendly attitude. Come to think of it, there is another nice MA there that I went to last time, but I don't remember her name. There is one Asian guy there that kind of gave me snotty looks last time but that bad apple obviously didn't spoil the bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey ladies! Thats my counter too! The only MAs I've spoken to on a daily basis are Eve, Janice, and the Asian dude. Eve is really nice and Janice is so-so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Asian guy can be like that sometimes  and he never offers to help he does but he makes me laugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We should get together sometime and DEMAND that he serve us, Shoot...that's what he's there for.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Ugh! I know exactly who you are talking about and I really don't care for his customer service skills either! I have not shopped there since my last encounter with him!

My favorite MA is a member of the boards here, MACGoddess. Leila is just an amazing person in general, but she is great at her job, and it is obvious that she enjoys what she does. I tend to take alot of time deciding what I want, and I have never once felt rushed. She is always offering suggestions, and makes shopping there a great experience. I recommend her as often as I can to my friends and such. I have never had a bad experience at the MAC Store where Leila works (International Mall, Tampa, FL) as it is a great bunch of people that work there. The MAs at the Nordtrom's at the same mall leave alot to be desired though. I very raely purchase anything from them, and that is only if the MAC store is out of something that I want._

 
Thank you soooo much! I thought I had been to the Tampa MAC but it looks so much like the one in Orlando I got it confused. I don't think I've ever been in that one, but I will go when I get the chance (and the money, again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Thanks for the tips on Nordstroms. The ones at Saks aren't all that great either.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have 2 that I completely admire. Abby and Andrea from the Rockford, IL. Macys MAC counter. Andrea was the counter manager there but when I went in to buy my MAC Viva Glam VI gloss I was told her promotion to the Woodfield, IL freestanding store would make it so that was where she would be staying. I was really devistated. I'm glad for her, but sad for me. Now Abby is my only life line at my local counter. On my days off of work I like to go sans makeup and I could always walk in and they'd treat me great and even let me preview stuff that wouldn't be released for a few days because they knew I know the stuff and I'd buy even though I never come in all made up. They have to be hands down my favorite for just letting me enjoy the makeup.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_Hey ladies! Thats my counter too! The only MAs I've spoken to on a daily basis are Eve, Janice, and the Asian dude. Eve is really nice and Janice is so-so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Asian guy can be like that sometimes and he never offers to help he does but he makes me laugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We should get together sometime and DEMAND that he serve us, Shoot...that's what he's there for._

 
Well I feel like if I have to DEMAND for someone to help me, then I don't need their help. But like I said, he doesn't spoil me on going to the other ones.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 9, 2006)

The ones at my counter are snotty, but i shop there so much and they know i buy stuff that they try to be nice, there are only 3 i will talk to cause they are nice. now at other counters i have met nothing but nice girls and all of them are so helpful and tell me what will be coming out.


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 9, 2006)

The MAC Pro store in South Beach has amazing artists!!! I think they are the tops!!!


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I had a good experience with an MA today. Her name is Tiffany and she's at the Brandon Mall in Dillards. She helped me with shades that I wanted and even though they didn't have Pompous Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she told me that I can still go on MAC's website and order it. She took her time with me (especially since I brought a list) and had a very friendly attitude. Come to think of it, there is another nice MA there that I went to last time, but I don't remember her name. There is one Asian guy there that kind of gave me snotty looks last time but that bad apple obviously didn't spoil the bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I go to that counter fairly often and know who you guys are talking about.  I've never had a problem, and my friend who works at the Origins counter says he is an amazing artist.  I do the majority of my MACing at the International store and I agree with you Audrey, Leila is fantastic, as is Sarah, who used to work at the Brandon counter and is now at the store.  I've also been helped by Jonathan and he is supercool.  There is also another guy who is great and always talks to me, but I don't know his name.  I think he is the assistant manager or something.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 
_I go to that counter fairly often and know who you guys are talking about.  I've never had a problem, and my friend who works at the Origins counter says he is an amazing artist.  I do the majority of my MACing at the International store and I agree with you Audrey, Leila is fantastic, as is Sarah, who used to work at the Brandon counter and is now at the store.  I've also been helped by Jonathan and he is supercool.  There is also another guy who is great and always talks to me, but I don't know his name.  I think he is the assistant manager or something._

 
I really like Jonathon too, and Michelle, and I the asst. manager that you are talking about - I think his name is Wade.  He is great.  And Cherie is awesome too, and the blonde girl whos name escapes me at the moment... They are really a great bunch.  I just love that store!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 10, 2006)

the ma over here in rotterdam are nice to. One is my excollega, he's so awesome!! another 2 girls are also very very nice to me. My friend says is cause you drop so much money there eachtime! they better be nice to you lol! he he.
Once this girls was acting kind of stiff and actualy prety rude. She doesn't work that often though. First time she helped me. So i went back to the office and was telling what happend to this guy and he asked how she looked like. Turns out that she is his bestfriend. He was like; now way she's always rude to people at the counter. She only helps certain tpe of customers of who she thinks will spend money. He says; she gets way with it anyway. i told her someone is gonna complain one of these days. He found that so funny and called her up right there and told her; i have someone sitting next to me and she is gonna complain about you being nasty to people. *just for the recs, i was not going to do so*.
Next time we went together and she was SOOOOO nice to me lol!!!

But yeah apart from that one time thing, they are all pretty amazing here! and i'm real happy for that *that being the onlu counter in South holland*


----------



## cohortsfancy (Sep 11, 2006)

oh i love the girls at masonville! (im not sure which girls you are talking about in london) but they are hoenstly so sweet... i definatly feel like i am there too often when they know my name though... ah whatever i just like to go and talk to my favorite girls!!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Sep 11, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE the MAs at the Macy's Counter in Boston.  I was bummed when they closed the Filene's counter but thankfully they brought most of the MAs (or at least the ones I love(d)!) over to Macy's next door.  Ricardo & Lauren are awesome.


----------



## brokedownrage (Sep 11, 2006)

The MAs at the pro store in my city are pretty snobby - but the MAs at the counters are always wonderful to me!

(st. louis, mo)


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 12, 2006)

I think this thread is a great idea...as a MAC MA is it NICE to see people not villifying us (many times unreasonably imo).  

I haven't come across ONE nasty MAC MA before or after I started working for the company, so I say to all of you that are sharing stories of your favorite MAs, THANK YOU!!


----------



## thelonepenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Some California Bay Area recommendations for some really random locations:

Stefanie at the Union Square Macy's in SF- can't say enough about her, SO helpful and lovely!

Denise in Corte Madera Nordstrom's- she is the BEST. Without question. I love her!

Sam at Santa Rosa Plaza Mall- Super sweet!

I know there's probably like no people here from Santa Rosa, and the like, but whatever. I love them and want to tell the world!


----------



## lara (Sep 12, 2006)

Martin at the Paddington Pro Store is quite nice. Very genial. There's an MA at the MAC counter in David Jones Elizabeth St who is absolutely charming to be and is quite pocket-sized to boot, but none of my receipts from there have a 'served by: ______' section on it. So, uh, I guess that's no help to anyone. heh


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2006)

Frankee Torres at the Nordie's counter in Riverside is so sweet! i love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's always so helpful and upbeat. and man, can she sell makeup hahaha! she always has me try everything on before i buy it to make sure i like it, and if i don't she's always got another, similar product waiting in the wings. i love it


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_Wow, so when I read a bunch of horrible stories from you guys about MAC ma's, I assumed mine at the MAC stand in the bay, here in London ontario, would be really rude.  They were so amazingly nice!  I got a shirt from guess and I showed them, and they got so excited lol.  Not only that but they helped me choose out some colours and other things.  They were just amazing in general, and gave me a nice sample of accent red pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I forgot to catch the one's name, but yah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thought I'd tell you guys!  Oh and I bought swimming, goldmine, lithograph FL and full for you plush glassss.  Do you guys have any amazing MA's?_

 
I live in the London area and have been to the stand at the Bay and they have always been super nice there so yay for us.


----------



## poddygirl (Sep 12, 2006)

All the MA's at the Stamford Town Center pro store are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (STamford, CT). And the ones at Saks counter in NYC are wonderful as well


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_Wow, so when I read a bunch of horrible stories from you guys about MAC ma's, I assumed mine at the MAC stand in the bay, here in London ontario, would be really rude.  They were so amazingly nice!  I got a shirt from guess and I showed them, and they got so excited lol.  Not only that but they helped me choose out some colours and other things.  They were just amazing in general, and gave me a nice sample of accent red pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I forgot to catch the one's name, but yah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thought I'd tell you guys!  Oh and I bought swimming, goldmine, lithograph FL and full for you plush glassss.  Do you guys have any amazing MA's?_

 

Masonville girls are fabulous!!  Alright, so my opinion might be a little biased, (i worked in the cosmetics section for a year, and at this MAC counter over xmas...)  They are an amazing bunch of girls, they actually do love their customers and what they do.  The talent at the counter is incredible as well.  As with anywhere I have my fav's, but they are all good people.

I'm the same way, I hear about snobby counters and think about how lucky london is to have such a great team.


----------



## NJDes (Sep 14, 2006)

For the most part the MAs I have encountered have been helpful and pleasent. My favortie MS is Amy at the Macy's in Quakerbridge Mall. Actually one of the only reasons I go to that mall is to visit her at the counter. She has always been so helpful and nice and has done my makeup several times.


----------



## antirazor (Sep 14, 2006)

my macy's counter ma's are by far my favorite. the people at the nordie's counter seem slightly more snobby and less interested in helping you. and i've only been to fashion valley once so I can't say about them.

but I don't think I've ever met a ma I didn't like at my macy's counter. They're all really friendly and helpful and they always remember you. and they actually TALK to you if you have an appointment. and not just about the products, although they do that as well. but they make regular conversation. it _can_ be kind of awkward having someone up in your face like that.


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Elizabeth at the MF/Macy's counter in downtown Minneapolis.  She's really friendly and one of those rare, wonderful human beings who don't try to make every pale person look tan.


----------



## little_angel (Sep 17, 2006)

Miss Stephanie Jones at the freestanding store in Scottsdale is the best MA in the universe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christina in Chandler Nordstrom is amazing as well <3


----------



## shellybells82 (Apr 11, 2007)

*MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

Since there have been a few really bad experiences lately, I thought it'd be nice to rave about the EXCELLENT customer service I just received.  I had ordered a boat load of stuff from maccosmetics.com and it finally got here (YAY!).  Well, I open it and immediately see that the Cleanse-Off oil I ordered is EVERYWHERE!!  It soaked and coated everything, and even got into my sponge inside my compact, and inside one shadow.  Well, I called the customer service # and they apologized and let me know that they will be replacing all of the damaged items immediately, no questions asked.  They even said that I could toss the cakey-shadow & stuff (I'll B2M them).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YAY for MAC Customer Service!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

yay for MAC


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

yuck what a mess!  I'm glad they'll replace your products for you!


----------



## medusalox (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

MAC is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really appreciate when a company is good to its customers.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

thats so nice!great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

wow, that's was really nice!!


----------



## zori (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MACCosmetics.com Customer Service Rocks!!*

It's great when you get such great service! Kudos for MAC!!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Kudos to MAC's CS*

I ordered a 228 brush and Love Nectar last week and anxiously awaited their arrival. UPS said they delivered the package to my address on Monday, but I didn't get it. It wasn't there!

So, I emailed MAC's customer service, and they said they will investigate. In the mean time, they're re-shipping my order to me 2nd day air, no additional cost, no questions asked.

I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

8) Oooh that is nice!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

thats great! MAC CS are by far the best that i have ever had the pleasure of dealing with.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

thats great =) i wish it was the same internationally tho!


----------



## marichan0803 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

they were great to me too, i order a barbie BP and it was popping out of the case so i called them and i got a new one two days later~!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

i am so happy for you. good service from your favourite brand is a wonderful thing which makes you love the brand even more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however, i emailed mac CS about the shop manager's rude behavior about my mom's press discount it has been 2 weeks and they still didnt return. i was hoping at least for a response from such a big name as mac. mac staff is really going downwards in turkey. i often leave the shop pissed off. we receive collection at least 3 months later than US. guess mac doesnt really control overseas shops


----------



## entipy (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

This is only my second MAC purchase. I've never even been to a counter. :/

Did you try sending another email? Maybe it got caught in a SPAM filter or something?


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Kudos to MAC's CS*

Ooh, you lucky thing!

The same kind of thing happened to me once (not sure of the exact details anymore because it was like 2 years ago)...I ended up getting a 150 brush for free (now I have 2, lol)!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 30, 2007)

*This is why I love MAC!*

MAC has such excellent customer service, whether I was at a store, counter or even online. I'll tell you why. In the summer of '06, I bought my first set of Shadesticks, Beige-ing (my HG eyeshadow base, couldn't live without it!) and Shimmersand. Beige-ing only lasted me a couple of months and I repurchased a tube back in November at the MAC store I visit.
Well, after a few weeks of use, it broke in half and I was so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just continued to use it, even if it was a pain in the ass and I even repurchased my third Beige-ing tube this past Valentine's Day. I just opened it a month ago and after a few days, it broke as well! I didn't know what was up, so I emailed MAC not long after just to tell them what had happened and just to see if others had the same issue.
Well whaddya know, last week, I got a replacement stick of Beige-ing as well as a letter in the mail from a MAC customer service rep, apologizing to me about my luck with the Shadesticks and thanking me for my comments.
So, this is why I love MAC. Because they have such great customer service and how they welcome feedback and I always receive a speedy reply anytime I've had to talk to customer service. They have such excellent comittment to their customers!

Just wanted to share


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: This is why I love MAC!*

that's awesome! there isn't many companies like mac! i'm glad you got another beige-ing shadestick. it's also my hg base!


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: This is why I love MAC!*

happy that you have such a great experiance with employees!.
ugh the employees at the MAC counter i go to are such snobs. i live in L.A but ive gone to the one in Las Vegas at the fashion show and those girls are lovely. i would much rather go there!


----------



## pahblov (Jul 8, 2007)

*MAC Customer Service!*

I sent an e-mail to MAC with positive feedback regarding my favourite MA and they're sending me a free gift in the mail!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does this happen everytime someone sends in nice feedback?


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: MAC Customer Service!*

No. I've sent feedback before and never got a response.


----------



## kk-skinny (Aug 4, 2007)

*Great MAC Pro Experience*

I was quite surprised when i walked into the mac store (which was a pro store by the way, which i was amazed by hehe), to be greeted happily, and actually asked every five minutes if i had a question to be answered. and i did. normally i felt all queasy and nervous in a mac store, but this time it was really nice,  the lady was helpful and she even helped us to figure out if we had enough money left on our bart tickets XD, but it was just a really great experience and it makes me less scared to go into a mac store now. because, usually i get bad experiences. and the eyeshadows i pressed were a great hit, and hilaraiously the purple one that i pressed ended up looking like trax. i dont know if the color that it came out on your eye was the same but all i know was that in the pot it looked pretty much the same.
we bought huge false lashes for my dancer friend :] but im very satisfied.


----------



## amoona (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

That's great. You should definetly write about your experience on maccosmetics.com. They usually send you something free for writing in plus it's a great thing for the MUA to get a compliment. All our managers see that, including our regionals, and even the VP of MAC reads them. Hell even just copy and paste what you wrote here and send it through the MAC website.


----------



## lara (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kk-skinny* 

 
_normally i felt all queasy and nervous in a mac store, but this time it was really nice._

 
It's just a shop, why get nervous about it?


----------



## kk-skinny (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's just a shop, why get nervous about it?_

 

i dont know, i just get nervous about things like that, like ill be afraid ill mess something up or i dont know. i shouldnt be nervous  but i just get that way.


----------



## kk-skinny (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_That's great. You should definetly write about your experience on maccosmetics.com. They usually send you something free for writing in plus it's a great thing for the MUA to get a compliment. All our managers see that, including our regionals, and even the VP of MAC reads them. Hell even just copy and paste what you wrote here and send it through the MAC website._

 


i was thinking about doing that.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's just a shop, why get nervous about it?_

 
Sounds like she's had some not-so-nice treatment in the past. I suppose if I were at all socially anxious and then routinely got treated like crap, I'd be nervous, too. 

kk-skinny: Thanks for giving your report of a nice experience! I'm sorry that some MAs make MAC seem intimidating. I know a lot of my customers get overwhelmed by all of the colors and the fact that they don't know what half of the products even do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm really glad the MAs there helped your visit be extra-successful.


----------



## kk-skinny (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

yeah, they are kind of intimidating sometimes, and thank you :]


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_That's great. You should definetly write about your experience on maccosmetics.com. They usually send you something free for writing in plus it's a great thing for the MUA to get a compliment. All our managers see that, including our regionals, and even the VP of MAC reads them. Hell even just copy and paste what you wrote here and send it through the MAC website._

 
PBI, do you email it to someone or is there a page for customer experiences or something? I only ask because a MUA spent a hella long time with me last nite trying to color match me; I bought everything she recommended and today I was in a parade. I was on a float for 4 hours in the beating hot sun and there were newspaper and television cameras everywhere, and my foundation stayed perfectly. I know it's because that poor MUA tried like 5 different things on me last nite until she was satisfied I had something that worked. I wish I had gotten her name.


----------



## kk-skinny (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Great MAC Pro Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_PBI, do you email it to someone or is there a page for customer experiences or something? I only ask because a MUA spent a hella long time with me last nite trying to color match me; I bought everything she recommended and today I was in a parade. I was on a float for 4 hours in the beating hot sun and there were newspaper and television cameras everywhere, and my foundation stayed perfectly. I know it's because that poor MUA tried like 5 different things on me last nite until she was satisfied I had something that worked. I wish I had gotten her name._

 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/customerservice/email.tmpl


sort of. you just email them about your experience. theres a drop down list that has options, and you can click my service at a MAC counter.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Had the best experience with MAC CS*

The coolest thing happened today!I had emailed MAC customer service about a month ago about the fact that I was disappointed that my counter would not be receiving some of their Heatherette shipment due to a lost shipment.After that I kinda just forgot about it and then  2 and a half weeks ago I got an email from them apologizing and telling me that I can call them.Then I got another one apologizing and saying that they would be sending me free gift!!I was like well that's cool I wasn't expecting that.So today in the mail I got a package from MAC and inside was Electric Coral pigment,I was so shocked at this and so happy I almost screamed.I had sent them a seperate email commenting that I wish that electric coral would be put in a collection,but I never imagined this!I wrote MAC an email just a little while ago thanking them for this.I also just wanted to say that MAC does pay attention to emails and they have the BEST customer service ever.Sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to share this.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Wow!  Lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's great to hear that they actually read their e-mails and do something about them.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

OMGGGG!!  That is so awesome!!  I'm in love with how versatile electric coral is!  I don't think my sample is going to last me, so I'll be needing to get a f/s one.


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Omg, you're so lucky! :]


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

They do have good cs.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Yea that was wicked nice of them-I so appreciate it.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Lucky you! Enjoy your pigment


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

That's awesome!  Such a great selection for a gift.  Enjoy!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

That's awesome!


----------



## bartp (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Great to hear that emails do have power.
And even better to see that customer service takes priority over profit.

Did you miss out on a lot of Heatherette stuff? Which items were unavailable?


----------



## Angelcorrine (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

That is a really nice gift!  It is nice to know that they do respond to problems.  Enjoy the pigment!


----------



## quizshow (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

That's awesome.  I'm still waiting to hear regarding my damaged dress camp lipstick.


----------



## bebedawl (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Great to know they read the emails! Congrats on your new item


----------



## MissChriss (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Yea their customer service is pretty great. I remember I had placed an order on their website before and called customer service to have her take one of the items off because after thinking about it I thought it would be the wrong color for me. She sent it anyway and after calling customer service they quickly credited my account and told me to give the foundation to someone I knew was that color. Awesome!


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

thats great


----------



## panther27 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Yea thanks everyone!!Sometimes it takes a little while but they do get to you-MAC,for me anyways-has the best cs ever.At my counter as well are the best.LOVE electric coral-so pretty.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*










 that's dope! I have nothing but nice things to say about my experiences with MAC stores and MAC counters. I remeber once, at the PRO store in Florida, that I was so devastated when one of the artists told me that a favorite product of mine was being discontinued, that she ended up giving me what the store had left as a freebie. I try to always rembember the good employees names so that I can write their regional office or coporate and tell them about who has gone above and beyond for me.


----------



## COBI (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

That's awesome.  I always hear that the mac cosmetics CS is great.

I didn't have the same experience with MacPro CS.  I e-mailed them about an issue I was having, and it took over two weeks to respond and the response was that they couldn't help me, and I should talk to the store... that's what my issue was: the store kept my receipt from another store and I needed it for taxes and was there a way to get a duplicate?  I had to e-mail back and ask which store I should go to?  They said the store where I got the original receipt and not the one the that kept it.

The original store said they couldn't reprint it.  That's it; so now my records for my taxes will be missing a $250 receipt.  
My card is entered for every transaction so I am not sure why it can't be reprinted.

Anyway, I am glad that others have better responses with MAC CS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in fairness, when I had a mispick: they sent me the holiday sparkle liner set instead of the item ordered, they did tell me to keep the sparkle liner set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and sent out the correct item.


----------



## sofabean (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

whoo for mac cs!


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Had the best experience with MAC CS*

Wow, that's sweet!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (May 23, 2008)

*MAC Customer Service Rave*

[FONT=&quot]About two months ago I reported my awesome experience with a MUA at a MAC store.  Today I received a letter thanking me for my comments.  Enclosed was a full size pack of oil blotting sheets!

I wasn't expecting to get anything - I just wanted MAC to know about the super MUA that did my makeup.  MAC rocks![/FONT]


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

They do that if you complain about something too. I got in to it with a store manager, so I wrote to MAC about him. They sent me a purr lipglass and a letter thanking me for informing them of the issue. 

It wasn't a 1 time thing with this guy, I had had many run-ins with him.


----------



## VioletB (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

Did you email or actually physically write a letter??

I have an artist whom I LOVE with all my heart.. I would love for her to be recognized..  How should I go about it?


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Did you email or actually physically write a letter??

I have an artist whom I LOVE with all my heart.. I would love for her to be recognized..  How should I go about it?_

 
I used this link: MAC Cosmetics | Contact Us

In the 'My question is regarding" section I selected 'Service at a mac store or counter"

HTH!


----------



## Meryl (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

I received those Blotting papers too!  And they came from NYC.  That surprised me, I thought they would send something from Canada.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

That's awesome.

I feel like I should email them to let them know how great their MAs are at the store I always go to but I'd be embarassed if they knew it was me so that's stopping me from doing it.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

I sent in an e-mail over a year ago as well, telling them how awesome our MAC counters are here in London, ON.  I was sent an Enchantress lipglass.. Yay!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

That's awesome! I contacted them one time about an awesome employee at my counter, but I didn't get anything. That's okay though, as I wasn't expecting anything, just simply wanted him to get recognized because he was a great MA.


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

I sent an email not long ago about a great experience I had with an MA. I got a Explicit l/g! I was so excited!!


----------



## II3rinII (May 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC Customer Service Rave*

i've had emails written to corporate about how awesome i am, it feels great to know someone loved what you did for them so much that they took the time to tell someone about their experience.  its kept anonymous for us, corporate will send us copies of all the emails, phone calls or letters in one big packet each one is noted if its a complaint or compliment.  unfortunatly one of our girls was flamed twice by complaints, thats embarrassing.  also at our location we have those "i wanted you to know...." cards and when people want to tip us we just ask that in lieu of cash they take a moment to fill out a comment card, then each month our store manager sends the bundle of cards to corporate, this has increased our customer compliments greatly.  so please, if you love your MUA let us know!!


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

I placed an order on maccosmetics.com.  It included several eyeshadows and the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.  I received it today via UPS.  When I opened the box, I realized that the lid on the exfoliator had loosened somehow in shipping and leaked all inside the box (not the big box just the exfoliator box).  I called customer service.  The CSA asked for my order number then said she was shipping me out a new one via 2-day service.  That's it!  No run arounds, no questions asked...just awesome customer service!  I buy most of my stuff from maccosmetics.com and have never once before this had a problem with receiving something safely.  It is reassuring to know that they were willing to fix the problem so quickly and easily!


----------



## aimee (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

thats great i wish i could buy online


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

that is REALLY good. ive never had a prob with their shipping, they stuff their boxes with 10lbs of tissue paper lol


----------



## lsperry (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

I have nothing but praise for maccosmetics.com and MACpro's 1-800#. Although it is rare, whenever I've received a mix-up in my order, they've always made it right with no fuss about it.


----------



## Ithica (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

Thats great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some companies just wouldn't care.Ive had some really good experiences with their CS both on the phone and online. They do really look after their customers and to me thats important!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

the exact thing happened to me! It was  a mess when it arrived ... I am still waiting on my new one though....


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

same thing happened to me. i ordered 2 of the VAE but they sold out, so she gave me a refund & told me to keep them.  very nice of them


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

I just got an email that it is out of stock, but expected to be available within 2 weeks.


----------



## corngrl2 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

The same thing happened to me with their VAE.  They were really great.  I just emailed them to tell them they might have a problem with their packaging and didn't ask for a new one.  They said they are sending me a new one (although it's sold out and says it's on backorder)  I was really happy with their customer service.  I will definitely continue ordering from them online in the future.


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge Rave for MAC Customer Service!*

Same thing here with the VAE, looks like I'm not the only one! I emailed them because although it wasn't a lot that leaked, I've had the same thing happen with brush cleaner and so I hate that sometimes their products leak. They're so nice to be sending me out a new one. I <3 MAC.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 26, 2008)

*Best MA Experience*

I've tried to search the forums and i havent been able to find a similar thread, so bear with me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know about your best experience with a MA. I've only been to mac counter/store a few times, but my last experience was really really good. The girl (sadly i didnt catch her name) was soo nice and helpful. I went in to find out about paint pots as a base, and she told me everything i needed to know. She even showed comparisons with and with out a base for a eyeshadow, and stuff.
She was very pretty too, and her makeup was really minimal, kinda stood out if that makes sense. It wasnt over the top and cake or.... too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was at the Mac Counter at Myer in Chadstone (Melb, Australia).

So what good experiences have you had with some of the lovely ladies in black?

xx


----------



## MissMarley (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Oh, I have a ton- but my favorite was an amazing girl who went through drawers to find the N Collection l/s she had left- in May! She was so helpful suggesting duplicates and ways to wear different things- and then gave me a Mauvement pigment sample. I wrote a compliment to both her store and MAC- if you have an MA from any line that you love, do that for them- it really makes your day, and especially if you write to the store they work for, the managers treat you a lot better!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Thats a really good idea. Its just a nice thing to do for them, plus it also helps to ensure that there will always be quality customer service.


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Bumping this thread. It deserves some love.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I always send an e-mail to MAC customer service to let them know if an MA did a good job.  

My favorite MA (from 2000-2005) used to hold products for me that she thought that I would like, would always call on collection release days to remind me, would save postcards and other various MAC media for me, and would always great me with a hug when I came in the store.  Sadly she moved on to another company but I have never found another MA that even came close to her.  She was truly the best of the best.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I had a truly wonderful MAC experience the other day...I was visiting the Menlo Park NJ mall, and the MA there was so sweet and helpful.  I wound up buying Plumage (which I always eyeball and never seem to come home with) and Creme d'Nude Cremesheen, and was thrilled with both of my purchases.  She also chatted with me about various e/s combos that we both like.  It was so nice to talk with an MA who wasn't in a huge rush to sell things, and took the time to have a good makeup conversation.  I will definitely look for her again if I'm in that area, because she really impressed me with not just her knowledge, but her kindness and courtesy.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Ohh, the stories are super sweet. I really think a stores customer service is a major factor on if you return to that store again.
Thanks for sharing your stories guys.
Ps, thanks for the bump _Lara_


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Most of the MA's at my nearest counter pretty much ignore you, and when you ask to buy something, tut like it's such a hardship, the ones that used to be there were great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, there is a male MA who is fantastic. He's chatty, offers great advice about colours and products that would suit _and _gives pigment samples (which I've never had). Plus he always gives me heads up about upcoming collections which is a bonus.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

It sad about the other MA's. You would think that they would try to make the most of everyones experience at Mac. 
But thats good about the male MA though. He sounds really sweet. A heads up on up and coming collections is always nice


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Every experience I've had at MAC has been good, at 2 of the counters and the freestanding store here.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I was assissted by one MA who was just a sweetheart. That's it. She knew as much as any MAC MA I had encountered and her makeup skills were great pur not superior to anyother MA I saw working there. But she was just... nice! 
She smiled at me. She actually acted like she was listening to what I was saying and had an interest in helping me. And when she rung me up, she came from behind the counter, handed me my bag, put her hand on my shoulder, and told me good-bye and to have a nice day.

Best customer service I've recieved from an MA by far!


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I have to say that I love the MA's over at Bloomie's in bridgewater commons in NJ. Especially Amy and Holly. The MA's over at Macy's are awesome too. 

I feel like I've hit the MAC MA jackpot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only problem is I feel like I'm cheating everytime I go to either counter because I know my other fave MA's are just down the other side of the mall


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Yay for some positivity! 


^^ wow MAC stores within walking distance of each other?  what a novelty!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaysgirl* 

 
_The only problem is I feel like I'm cheating everytime I go to either counter because I know my other fave MA's are just down the other side of the mall
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I feel like I'm cheating on my favorite MA sometimes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I was on vacation when Starflash came out, and couldn't help myself. But my MA is supernice. She let me play with past collections (the ones hidden away in the drawer) and never pushes to try a collection but offers suggestions. What more could a girl ask for??


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Ohhh. I love the stories girls! I think its proberly just me, but when you hear about a MA who has gone to make their customer happy, it always makes me smile. Lol.


----------



## poker face (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I used to go to a different counter where the girls were really great and liked seeing me, but were always busy so I felt like it was really rushed when I would ask their opinions on things.

I went to a different counter at a Nordstrom and it was really great. The girls were attentive and really listened to me. I hate coming in and asking for something and asking for their opinion, and an employee taking it as I have no clue what I'm looking for. These girls never did that. I walked in the first day and I really only wanted Fix+. Turns out, the counter manager was the person who was helping me. She literally grabbed it for me and didn't try to sell me on something else. When I told her I liked her eye look that she was wearing, she actually stopped for a moment and told me what colors she had used. I just love when they take the time to establish a real connection with their customers.

I know it's kind of cruel to abandon my other girls, but I really prefer to be helped by someone who isn't rushing around trying to fit me into everything else they're doing.


----------



## Hemons (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I've had quite a few good experience through the years. I think it's because they know I spend so much money there!!!
  Most recently, I was exchanging a foundation for a different color and also cashing in my Back 2 MAC for a free lipstick. The MA was very nice and extremely helpful despite the fact I wasn't "buying" anything nor was she making any money off of me that day. I was expecting to not get the best service since I wasn't spending any money, but she proved me wrong.


----------



## Hemons (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Just thought of another one...

  I also had a MA who would always let me pre-order stuff and pick it up before it was actually released. She also would pick out colors from the limited edition lines that she thought I would like. I haven't seen her for awhile though...I should probably ask where she went. She's the one who told me about Specktra!!! I am forever indebted to her.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

My best MA experience at MAC was at the pro store in Vegas at Caesar's palace.  She was AWESOME.  I was in there a long time and she really took up lots of time with me, was very helpful and friendly and not pushy at all.  She was very down to earth and professional. I feel like not only did I have a good experience, but I made a friend!! I even went back the next day to see her and buy more stuff!
I of course let mac know about my good experience because I knew her actual name and stuff...so hopefully she got some sort of recognition!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

Ohh thats really awsome!
I went to my mac counter today, and again had a pretty good experience. I was  in and out of there about 3 times, and when i went back the last time to buy something, there guy recognised me. Very nice man.


----------



## seabird (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

all the MA's at the counter in debs @ bristol are amazing. i've never had a bad experience with any of them, they're all so chatty and lovely and so talented.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I've had pretty good experiences with the MAC here. My favourite MA works at the MAC store near to my place. She speaks fluent English and is always so helpful and chatty. I only walk in when she's there because the other girls don't really speak English.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

I thought it was super funny...I was at my Nordies counter last night & the regional artists and the "big" boss was there. I overheard one of the regional artists talking about how that counter doesn't get much positive/negative feedback from customers. I pipped up and told them I just sent and e-mail to MAC customer service to let them know of the awesome service I get from a couple artists at that counter. They were supper excited that I did that, lol! I felt special! haha.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Best MA Experience*

My favourite MA is so sweet!
She remembers all the things I have and the stuff I want.

When new collections come out she sometimes calls me to let me know and then when I get there she has things put aside that she thinks I would like.
It's so helpful. The other day she was like "I was in training the other day and I couldnt stop thinking about you! there are so many colours coming out that you will like!".
She also always asks how my mum and sister are, cause they come in with me sometimes.


----------



## lara (Jan 14, 2009)

Huge snaps to MAC in Paddington, Sydney. Always friendly, always ready to help and they're excellent at juggling big crowds in what is probably in the top 10 of itty-bitty MAC stores internationally.


----------



## addict (Jan 16, 2009)

The MAs in Hong Kong are always busy and snooty, but the ones in Calgary are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's this one girl who was really nice. It was probably my first time in a MAC store and I was 15 then. I was pretty nervous and clueless, but this MA was really sweet and showed me how to apply everything


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 16, 2009)

I've always had good experiences with the freestanding MAC store in Shrewsbury, NJ.  They call to let me know about upcoming events, and tell me about them when I am actually in the store, and seem to always be really excited when a true makeup freak is in there!  Never have had a problem with my depots, either, for B2M.  Always friendly, and wanting to help out (vs. my local counters, where they act like it's an annoyance that I walked up wanting to buy something).

One thing I really like is that they try to recommend permanent items.  Every time I've been to a counter they like to push the LE items, which is kinda annoying because a few months later you can't get them anymore.  The MUAs were actually talking about this in my store last time I was there, about how it's usually better to recommend items that people can come back in 6 months and still buy.  Just a personal thing I really like.


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had really awesome, friendly, helpful service from a male MA at the MAC counter in Dillard's in Tyler, TX. I went in to buy my first MAC foundation (in fact, my first foundation from any brand in a very long time) and he was super-knowledgeable about all the different coverage types, etc. and helped me find EXACTLY what I was looking for. He did a great job finding my perfect shade, too.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

The Macy's counters at both downtown and south hills village locations in pittsburgh are great =]

I love just chatting a bit with the MA's there when I shop, especially the counter manager and MA's at the downtown location whenever I'm there. They always offer samples of products that I haven't tried yet and are a bit hesitant to buy like prep+prime spf 50 which I ended up getting! It sucks though that I haven't been to that counter in sooo long cause its just honestly a bitch trying to get to downtown on a regular basis so I've been doing most of my shopping at the south hills village counter. I kinda feel bad about it cause they were just so damn sweet to me! One of the MA's there (at south hills village) and I always talk about upcoming collections and what I learned and seen on specktra lol!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

there is this one MUA in the Mac store in Roosevelt Field Mall in Long Island, New York and i think her name is meghan and she's super nice. she always remembers me the minute i walk into the store and is always really helpful.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 24, 2009)

My favorite MA is Sophia at the Concord Mall in CA.
Verdge use to work there too and she helped me for such a long ass time - I ended up spending $$. Love her.

Best crew as a whole is the Pro store in San Francisco. I heart them.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 2, 2009)

My favorite MA is Chantal (?) at the Fairview Mall in Montreal. I think she's still at the Bay counter. I admit, i havent been by the bay counter much since we got a free standing store, plus they hired a bunch of new girls, who are kinda ditsy and annoying.
Anyway, she done my makeup before which was the best i have ever looked in my life easily (if i can find her when i get married i'm asking her to do my makeup). Seriously i didn't think i was capable of that level of hotness. Also, she's incredibly informative, talented, funny and welcoming. She just makes shopping at MAC more fun then say if it were just some girl. I've written to corporate about her before, i hope it got back to her counter manager and she got... i duno, a gold star?


----------



## manthanoelle (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_My favorite MA is Sophia at the Concord Mall in CA.
Verdge use to work there too and she helped me for such a long ass time - I ended up spending $$. Love her.

Best crew as a whole is the Pro store in San Francisco. I heart them._

 


I love EVERYONE at the Sunvalley Mall Store.

I DO I DO I DO I DO.

They know NOT to try to sell me anything, because when I walk in I have a list made and know what I want. They spoil me. A new collection comes out and they let me sneek in and see it way soon in advance. 

They're much nicer than the Berekely store thats for sure, minus a few people who work their. I walk into Berekely and it's a MASSIVE attack of trying to over sell. DISGUSTING.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

I usually go to the MAC counter at South Hills Village Mall's Macy's in Pittsburgh. All the girls there are so nice and very helpful everytime! There's one MA there named Sasha (I hope its okay to mention names) who is so friendly and willing to chit chat with me about MAC and other stuff for like half an hour almost everytime I'm there. I was just there today and she was there also. She told me that she was wondering what had happened to me because she had not seen me since like December! We got sooo excited just talking and looking over the hk collection. She was very patient with me when I explained to her that I was sick but am on antibiotics (I've been on it for a while now and am no longer contagious) and didn't feel comfortable swatching on my own hands. She agreed with no problem and was more than willing to do swatces of all the products I was interesting on her own hand. She was also very patient whenever I had a tough time deciding if I should get a beauty powder or a blush. But before I got rung up I asked about the Well Defined collection and she was like "Oh, it's right over there in the back" and lead me there and we talked about the new foundation and concealer. She even gave me a sample of them both without me even having to ask! 

The MA's at the downtown Pittsburgh Macy's counter are also amazing. The counter manager Christine ( I hope I spelled it right) is such a sweetheart also! She always makes sure that I am greeted and she is always willing to talk for a while with me about the new collections that just came out or whatever other questions I had about MAC. Once I went in trying to buy Studio Finish concealer in NC35 but they were sold out and she offered to make me a sample of it to hold me over til I could get back to South Hills Village to see if they had it in stock. I just feel bad that I haven't went to the downtown location since the summertime. It's just a pain taking the trolley and walking to downtown from where I'm at. But I'll be sure to stop in next time I'm in downtown and have time.


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2009)

How disappointing that this thread is lagging so far behind the complaints thread.


----------



## demosthenesval7 (Feb 17, 2009)

i love the mac counter in nordies on michigan ave  esp my MA shannon who is the best!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the MAC in Exchange Square, Manchester. Nobody at all so far has attempted to force a product on me and they're happy to let you have a good browse and talk through products if you're unsure. Very helpful :]


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

This was 2 years ago, but a super cute pretty funnt blonde MA at North terminal on London Gatwick airport was the nicest human being EVERRRR.

God I wanted to take her home with me. Never seen her since, although I stopped flying from Gatwick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love her though!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2009)

when i walked into the MAC pro store in San Francisco, one of the MAs had a huge smile and waved at me. Little things like that can make a shopping experience so much more pleasant.
The whole staff there is really nice and helpful.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_when i walked into the MAC pro store in San Francisco, one of the MAs had a huge smile and waved at me. Little things like that can make a shopping experience so much more pleasant.
The whole staff there is really nice and helpful._

 
I can't wait to go there


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 24, 2009)

Its great to hear what u guys regard as good MAC customer service... keep em coming!


----------



## star*violet (Feb 26, 2009)

i obviously haven't had time to read this whole thread, but i don't think i've ever had a rude salesperson at a MAC counter.  

a few weeks ago actually, i was looking for a new tinted moisturizer because my previous mac foundation was too old to use anymore and i wanted something lighter anyway.  so i asked my favourite MA who always happens to be there when i go in if mac had a tinted moisturizer and she tried select tint spf 15 on me.  i loved it, but since it's been discontinued (and i was also buying concealer) she went ahead and gave me the tester they had which was at least half full - for free.

i totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her lol 

she's also always super sweet and even helped my mom pick out my birthday present because she's seen me before and paid attention to what i like and what looks good on me.  

generally i think the mac salespeople are much friendlier and enjoy their jobs more than the people at other more expensive makeup counters.  they know their products and what they're doing much better too.


----------



## Leven (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, so at school we had to do this whole paper on what we wanna do when we grow up, and what are career choice was. Mine of course was being a makeup artist. 

Well for part of the assignment we had to interview a person who does what we wanna do (so i had to interview a makeup artist). After failing to contact one my teacher was freinds with. My mom suggested to talking to someone at the Mac Pro store here. 

*brilliant!*

I was nervous because i didnt know if i was allowed to interview someone there lol I just imagined them like saying "Excuse me? I need to sell product to people, not sit and chat to a little wannabe" yeah, thats honestly what i thought was gonna happen, because im nuts lol

So i called to ask if i could interview someone, and the guy (i wont put his name) was like all enthusiastic and said "Sure!.....just as long as its not published in like a newspaper or something" i told him it was for school, he said it was fine.

So i get there all nervous, and the guy is soooo sweet, he takes me and my mom to the back where they do makeovers on people. Another MA was sitting back there. I got to interview them both. It was soooo much fun, even my mom enjoyed it lol i wish i could have also talked to the girl who was working there, because she was really sweet, always asking my mom and me if we needed help. but never in a way where she thought we were dumb lol

So make a long story very long, i got some stuff, and we left. Then while i was in the car looking at my recent purchases, i realized i got the brunette MSF when i meant to get redhead! We turned the car and i ran into the store. the guy i interviewed just took it, and traded me for a redhead, i was like "i dont need to do anything else?" he was like" naw" lol

It was a great night


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 4, 2009)

Today I had a really great experience at the MAC store at the Christiana mall in Christiana, Delaware.

A tall blonde woman whom I've never seen before helped my mom and I out. She gave us time to look, and THEN approached us and answered every question and gave my mom recommendations, since she's pretty new to MAC. She was friendly, helpful and wasn't pushy at all. I hope I get her again next time I go in!


----------



## crystalclear (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of my MAC MA experiences have been positive. The people at the Leicester branch have always been amazing and I have been going there reguarly for 3 and a half years now. The service at the Nottingham and Gatwick branches (only been to those a few times) have also been great. I hadn't been aware that alot of people thought some of the MAs (in general) were terrible, just a pity more more people find time for complaints than praise.


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

Sevim (I hope I'm spelling her name right!) at the MAC Pro store in Orlando is fantabulous!  Actually, a majority of the Pro store MAs are amazing and super helpful.  I don't think I've ever really had a bad experience there!


----------



## Leven (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steenface* 

 
_Sevim (I hope I'm spelling her name right!) at the MAC Pro store in Orlando is fantabulous! Actually, a majority of the Pro store MAs are amazing and super helpful. I don't think I've ever really had a bad experience there!_

 
Even though the pro store in Orlando is waaaay too small, the people who work there are f***ing awesome!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The MAC counter where i live is awesome. It's in the Bay at Midtown Plaza and all the ladies are super sweet & very helpful.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 10, 2009)

I fuggen love the MAC Pro store inside the Ceasar's Forum Shops in Las Vegas.  I have had some pretty horrible experiences at a couple of Nordtrom's stores in Arizona(where i reside).  There is a Pro Store in Scottsdale, AZ but I will give my business to the gals in Vegas.  I will save up for about three months and splurge at the Vegas Pro store.  The girls at that store are amazing and u can really tell that they love their job.  My hubby likes to gamble in Vegas (I hate it) but I dont give a fugg cause I get to go to the MAC  Pro store in Vegas.  Kudos to my girls at MAC at Ceasars!  I loves u guys!


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 27, 2009)

Love the genuineness and make up artistry skills of Trish and Veronica at Tucson's MAC at La Encantada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










There is someone else who works there who is a female who is not so good.  (Not Kristen)


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 6, 2009)

There is only 1 MAC counter in all of NE (no stores, just the 1 counter) but the MA's are always really friendly whenever I go. They initally ask me if I need help with anything and will let me peruse on my own for a little bit before asking me again. They don't try to push any products on me and I am always happy when I leave. Kudos to them!


----------



## chelseadawn (May 9, 2009)

This one MUA always greets me and helps me out when I go to the counter by my house. Her name is Tara, and she's so friendly. We just chatted last time I went, she helped me pick out some stuff. I really like knowing that someone will remember me when I go there, now.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 9, 2009)

delete


----------



## sherox (May 19, 2009)

Aww I love this thread! =] To be honest I can really see a difference between the MAs at a MAC counter vs MAs at a freestanding store. To me I feel like the MAs at the counter are reaaally pushy they never tell me their honest opinion, they just push me to buy any product I pick up! If I try on a lippie and I ask for their opinion, they ALWAYS say "that looks SO good on you!" even though it looks hideous! But when I go into a freestanding store they give me their honest opinion and if they think it doesn't look right, they suggest something else which I almost always end up loving! This is why my fave MAC MA is a guy name Tony who works at a freestanding store. Of course I love the other MAs too! But he stands out the most because I've only been going in there for a year but he always remembers me. He even knows which colors I already have!! He keeps me updated on upcoming collections, which colors he thinks would look great on me, super helpful, and never pushy! I love how he knows that I'm a MAC addict and if I have one color, I don't need another LE that looks the same!  Customer service really makes a difference because I would drive 20 minutes to the freestanding store as opposed to the counter which is 5 minutes away just because of it. Keep it up MAC! =]


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

I love the MAC store I go to and I especially love the MA who's come to be my fave ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She's the most polite, friendly and cute thing! She never pushes and takes me to browse through everything, makes me try this, that .... I love that .... Cause it's just like you going through make-up with a friend


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

The MUA in Brighton today was lovely, she squirted me with Rose Fix+ which was much appreciated because it was so hot!


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

The MA's at the Macy's in Fairview Heights, IL (outside St. Louis) are wonderful. Always sweet, very non-pushy, but willing to help when you need it.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 18, 2009)

I am so happy, I had such a great experience last time I was at my MAC counter! 

They had hired a new MA, so I went over to chat to her... she was SO lovely to me, and so helpful. Such a difference from my previous experiences at the MAC counters in Ireland! 
I ended up buying loads off her, and am definitely going to be going back there a lot lot more on future (god help my bank account, ahhh xD)

Also, when I went up to Dublin I ran into a lovely MA at the MAC store there too, very helpful, and her makeup was absolutely stunning... 

Without doubt though the best MA I've come across so far was the MA called Wendy at the Illamasqua counter in Dublin. She was one of the coolest people I've met in ages, I got on really well with her!.. She was really friendly, and made me up beautifully too. She was really disappointed when she found out I didn't live in Dublin, cause apparently she wanted to make up my face again and again. Next time I pay a visit to the capital I really hope she's working, she was so awesome!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never had a truly bad experience with MAC. Some are better than others. I used to really like going to the Scarborough Town location. The only thing is every time I find an MA I really like, she is no longer there when I go back. 

Also I went to the location in the PATH at the Royal Bank Plaza I found the MAs there very helpful. I made my HK purchase there and she was very professional and helpful, we picked out a blush and she gave me a free HK tote to put my stuff in.


----------



## GGBlu (Jun 22, 2009)

*MAC customer service*

I received my F&F order today, and while the invoice had the correct items listed, the order had a few incorrect items.  I called customer service and the rep I spoke to was so nice.  She took my information, apologized about 10 times for the mistake, and promised the correct items would be shipped ASAP.  As a way of apologizing for the mix up, she told me I could keep the items that were incorrect, free of charge.  I had expected them to say they would pay the return shipping, but never in a million years did I imagine I'd get 2 free items!

Customer service like that is so increasingly rare nowadays, and it's nice to see MAC is willing to step up when they make a mistake.  If I wasn't a fan before, I'd certainly be one now.


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_I received my F&F order today, and while the invoice had the correct items listed, the order had a few incorrect items. I called customer service and the rep I spoke to was so nice. She took my information, apologized about 10 times for the mistake, and promised the correct items would be shipped ASAP. As a way of apologizing for the mix up, she told me I could keep the items that were incorrect, free of charge. I had expected them to say they would pay the return shipping, but never in a million years did I imagine I'd get 2 free items!

Customer service like that is so increasingly rare nowadays, and it's nice to see MAC is willing to step up when they make a mistake. If I wasn't a fan before, I'd certainly be one now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW! That's so nice! What did you get to keep?


----------



## Civies (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

Nothing in my order was messed up except I found two foundations (Studio tech and moistureblend) in my package that didn't even belong to me o_o .


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

I got everything I ordered today. Congrats on the freebies


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

So which one of you got my Steamy Pro Pan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received my order on Friday. No extras but the lady from customer service was very nice and promised the missing item would be here in 2 business days.

Glad to hear you received great customer service as well! Judging from the size of the Specktra F&F thread alone, I bet it must have been a pretty busy week over in MAC land


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

I had a similar experience during the HK frenzy...they sent me the wrong shade of lipstick, and when I called, they said to keep the one that was mistakenly sent, and promptly sent out the correct one. They were super nice about it too!! One of the many reasons I keep coming back to MAC!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

MAC has fantastic customer service, I have never had a bad experience with them!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

I ordered redhead and brunette MSF's back in January and instead they sent me Redhead and Blonde. I called them, they told em to keep Blonde and they sent me brunette (it was there the next day) 

They have great customer service, sometimes I wish id just receive someone's complete order, in addition to mine lol. Thats wrong, huh?


----------



## darklocke (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

Oh my, I kinda hope this doesn't happen to me as I use a redirecting service for my US-mail, and I can't check until the package reaches me in Norway..


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

In my own experience and what I have heard from others, this type of service is standard with MAC.  Bravo to them for making it right for your order!


----------



## GGBlu (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettytrini1913* 

 
_WOW! That's so nice! What did you get to keep?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got a free (and now back up) 219 brush and a Lustrewhite lipglass.  Those were sent instead of the 272 brush and primer.


----------



## eskae (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC customer service*

I love MAC's CS!! It's really hard to find really good CS these days! This is one reason why I stick to MAC!


----------



## charnels (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_I've always had good experiences at the MAC store in International Plaza in Tampa and the Dillard's counter in Brandon, FL._

 
i've had both good and bad experiences at the store in tampa, depending on who was working. the girl at the nordy's counter in international was nice as well.

however i have not had a single good experience with the counter in dilliard's at countryside in clearwater. i refuse to give them my business and go to the store in international instead.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 26, 2009)

I just wanted to thank the girl with the dark bown straight sort of bobbed hair who works at the mac in Elizabeth Street David Jones, Australia for showing me Rebel lipstick today.
You're a legend, girl, I instantly felt so much more confident and sexy when I put this colour on AND it makes my teeth look whiter.
Seriously, I've never been this happy with a lippy.
If you're on here... Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: After reading this thread, I emailed the aussie MAC customer service thingy, and told them how awesome she is. I hope they let her know people like her ahaha
I will defo be going back the second i'm in the city again to pick up some backups of Rebel, a Carbon e/s and the other lippy she reccommended (Diva.)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember having to call in the MAC customer service line for questions about my order, and the people I spoke with were all very helpful and sweet.
I was surprised because I'd think that with a job where you had to sit in a room, talking on the phone all day, one would get very irritated and grouchy.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 25, 2009)

I had an amazing new MA at my local MAC counter (Belk's, Friendly Center, Greensboro, NC).  She told me that it was only her second day, but she was super helpful in helping me pick out a foundation for my skintone and, though I wasn't sure of the purchase, gave me a free sample of it in a small jar that'll last me a week.  So sweet!  (I did purchase a couple of e/s and a brush, so I wasn't just trying to get free swag).  I just wish I had remembered her name to put in a good word for her.

EDIT:  Her name is Taylor.  I've purchased from her again & she is still my favorite MAC MA!


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 5, 2009)

I find the customer service on MAC UK unbelievably fantastic but always pretty bad in stores. The best service I've ever had was in the pro store in London but then I've had awful service there too so it all depends!
xoxo


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 12, 2009)

My (frequent) visits to MAC have all been pretty pleasant. The freestanding store in Metrotown has 2 of my favourite MUAs! They are both very sweet and answer my questions with a smile. I always go to them whenever I want to try a new look (bold lipstick, bright eyeshadow); we'll chat endlessly about how to apply products and coordinate shades. I could honestly talk to them for hours!


----------



## Pizzicata (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_ This is why my fave MAC MA is a guy name Tony who works at a freestanding store. Of course I love the other MAs too! But he stands out the most because I've only been going in there for a year but he always remembers me. He even knows which colors I already have!! He keeps me updated on upcoming collections, which colors he thinks would look great on me, super helpful, and never pushy! I love how he knows that I'm a MAC addict and if I have one color, I don't need another LE that looks the same!  Customer service really makes a difference because I would drive 20 minutes to the freestanding store as opposed to the counter which is 5 minutes away just because of it. Keep it up MAC! =]_

 
Tony is superb.  He knows so much about all brands of makeup, nail lacquers, fashion.  He is a great artist and doesn't oversell.  

Trish has moved on, btw.  Miss her


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 7, 2009)

I must say  the the new M.A.C store in Grand Central is my new place to shop!
There is this one guy there , name Nicholas, he was just so nice, offered plenty of advice, staying patient while I was indecisive on what to buy, all u ladies who buy MAC in Manhattan, and if you're in Midtown, go shop there, it's a plesant experience.... (


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

Soooo, I complained about the beyotches at my ONE MAC counter in the bad experiences thread, so I guess I should give mad props to the ladies at the OTHER MAC counter, who may wear "less fancy" makeup, but damn, they are awesome!

One experience has always stuck out to me. There was this sweet red-headed girl with really simple but neat make-up on running the counter, and I came looking for a new concealer. I was ready to run, because at the MAC Counter From Hell, everybody would try to push bronzers and such on me, when in fact, I like my skintone. So the girl asked what I was looking for, I told her, and I immediately added, "PS, I like my skintone, no, I do not want bronzers!" She laughed and asked why I said that, when I told her the "it's in" story (see bad experiences thread), she was like, "Oh, we don't do that at this counter!" Sure enough, she found the perfect concealer for me, as well as a really nice foundation that I haven't bought yet, but intend to come back for. Plus, she let me test out colors without looking at me like I was a freak and actually asked what I was in to. Eureka!


----------



## Dollfaced (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had plenty of less than perfect MA experiences.

However, I usually go to the MAC counter closest to my house and I met just the awesomest (is that a word?) MA ever! 
My best experiences with her are:
I came in to buy some blush and to get my B2M lippie. I tried on one of the LE lipsticks and it looked absolutely beautiful. She agreed to let me get it with my b2m even though they weren't allowed to with LE l/s. On top of that, she never even asked for my containers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a free l/s! 
Awesome.
Another experience of mine is that I came in to play with a collection and she had an appointment in a bit, but she wanted to do a look on me. She got someone else to cover her appointment and instead did a whole look on me.

She's GREAT! I'm kind of shy with her though, haha she's just that cool.


----------



## fingie (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollfaced* 

 
_I came in to buy some blush and to get my B2M lippie. I tried on one of the LE lipsticks and it looked absolutely beautiful. She agreed to let me get it with my b2m even though they weren't allowed to with LE l/s. On top of that, she never even asked for my containers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a free l/s! _

 
Aww I've had a similar happen when I miscounted my B2Ms (I was getting 3 lippies total from B2M) she was like "just throw em in there, don't worry about it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I have to admit though, I've B2Med for a ton of LE lippies before, so I think it _is_ allowed...


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 

 
_I've been to that dillards counter!! My older brother lives about 5 minutes from that mall, so whenever I go down to visit I go there. The last time I was there, there was a girl from NY that helped me..total sweetheart.

I also have to give big props to Patrick & Chelsea at the counter in WDM, Iowa...always amazing. I'm actually considering calling and making my order for the holiday stuff from there (when the time comes) instead of going to the counter here in Omaha. The Omaha girls seem nice enough, but I haven't really gotten to know them well yet. The counter manager seems kind of snotty, though._

 
OMG! I was doing random searches on here and found this post. Patrick was my FAVORITE!!!! I stopped going to MAC for years when he left. He's totally irreplacable. I've since found a couple girls at my counter who I like, but no one compares to Patrick!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 24, 2010)

Early June I visited the pro store in Las Vegas in Caesars Palace.  All the girls were super friendly and helpful!  Definitely gotta give them props 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had a list, so they just had to pull products for me, but when I did ask for some suggestions they went the mile to show me stuff and give me suggestions.  

Much better than my experiences with MAC Pro in NYC, but I guess that's due to different clientele.  The Vegas store doesn't attempt to hide themselves, so they have to have good customer service


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2010)

i live in fort laud and my favorite counters are in macys at the galleria and in pembroke lakes. i don't go to broward mall that often but the girls in there are sweet too


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jun 30, 2010)

I have super friendly MA's at my counter (Dillards @ the Galleria Mall)! They are alll super knowledgeable and nice!  Ive never had a bad experience there, and ive been going there for about 4 years now!! =)


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

i just want to say that if anyone is in house of fraser's in glasgow, the girls are AMAZING. so helpful, chatty and very nice people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though they did tell me i can't B2M for LE lippies anymore [first i've heard of it, but they didn't make the rules] they helped me pick out some more and chatted about their favourite products and when they're going to the update.

those MAs are awesome and deserve some recognition for providing such great customer service!


----------

